# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Pjetër Bogdani pene e arte në letersine Shqiptare

## Kallmeti

Pjetër Bogdani ( 1625 - 1689 )

Kendonj birre madh 
Sibila delfika 
Sibila persika 
Sibila samia 
Kenge per P. Bogadanin 



Kendonj birrë madh

Kendonj Birrë madh mbë Diellt' të lumit Atë,
Qi dergoj gjiut se vet për të shelbuem;
Veshunë ndë Mish,e gjak bam i begatë,
Ndë dy natyrë ngjeshun e fort shterguem,
Me pushtet të madhë,sa për mot të gjatë
Rreth shekullit të shelbon tui besuem,
Se ky i verteti Krisht Hyj,e Nieri
Ashtë,e si leu ndër ne Virgjinet Mri,
Xihariq me dhanë nji Pëllumb derguem,
Qiellsit kur vo bashkë ndë Iordant' të bardhë
Me të Shë Gjonë lum meu pagëzuem
Ashtu Sibila thotë,se ka për t'ardhë
Fajtërorët me grisem,e me shelbuem.
Posi vjollëxa ndë dimënë pa mardhë
Ndërshen: e si Njegullatë palë,palë,
Reza n'Dielli përzë,tue dhanë Malë,
Të Dërejtë jete,e udhë të pamashtri
Shekullit,qi shpie mbë Qiellt ka me mspuem
Gjyq t'amëshuem pa me kallëzuem.
Shelbues yt Rëshit kur plot memeni,
Ka me dalë ende Kryqa ndrykë nalxuem,
Lum,o Dru,e bukura,pa ndonji leqe,
Ku mplaki u çrish,e s'mbet as nonji e keqe.


(1685)





Sibila delfika

Vajtonj unë e mjera nji të madhe gjamë,
se Krishnë mbë Kryqt rrafun e keq shëmtuem,
shuplaka,grushta,helm'e uthull dhanë:
përgjegjun shtatnë plagësh e irënuem
Izraeli mbë dhe keq nuk la pa i banë;
patërshanë ende mbë Kryqt depëruem:
vdekun s"amësë mbë prehënë ia dhanë,
zemërën tu' i shituem anë a pr'anë.


(1685)





Sibila persika

Kumbon zani malesh e këlthet ndë shkretëti,
zihariq me dhanë e udhë të drejtë
shekullit me çelë,e fajevet për mengji
pagëzimnë predikon,mbë këtë jetë
kuj do me shelbuem pa rrenë e sherregji,
ndë Parrisit vend të gjanje si do vetë,
tue trusun kryet e asaj bishë,
mirë t'u bamë e shpesh tu votë n'Kishë.


(1685)





Sibila samia

Sion se Peshtriku Mal Prisrend mai nalti
Falemi s nteje Ligja ka me dalë,
Kur Apostuitë Krisht' ambl'i përmjalti,
Me të dashunë Kungim,e Shenjtë fjalë.
Ende Vajza ngiat ty derguem se nalti,
Leu Djalinë Kërthi,qi neve na mpsoj:
Jevrejt' e marrë Hyjnë tand derguem,
Kryetë ja deperton Ferrash rethuem.


(1685)

----------


## Kallmeti

Pjetër Bogdani ( 1625 - 1689 )

Kendonj birre madh 
Sibila delfika 
Sibila persika 
Sibila samia 
Kenge per P. Bogadanin 



Kendonj birrë madh

Kendonj Birrë madh mbë Diellt' të lumit Atë,
Qi dergoj gjiut se vet për të shelbuem;
Veshunë ndë Mish,e gjak bam i begatë,
Ndë dy natyrë ngjeshun e fort shterguem,
Me pushtet të madhë,sa për mot të gjatë
Rreth shekullit të shelbon tui besuem,
Se ky i verteti Krisht Hyj,e Nieri
Ashtë,e si leu ndër ne Virgjinet Mri,
Xihariq me dhanë nji Pëllumb derguem,
Qiellsit kur vo bashkë ndë Iordant' të bardhë
Me të Shë Gjonë lum meu pagëzuem
Ashtu Sibila thotë,se ka për t'ardhë
Fajtërorët me grisem,e me shelbuem.
Posi vjollëxa ndë dimënë pa mardhë
Ndërshen: e si Njegullatë palë,palë,
Reza n'Dielli përzë,tue dhanë Malë,
Të Dërejtë jete,e udhë të pamashtri
Shekullit,qi shpie mbë Qiellt ka me mspuem
Gjyq t'amëshuem pa me kallëzuem.
Shelbues yt Rëshit kur plot memeni,
Ka me dalë ende Kryqa ndrykë nalxuem,
Lum,o Dru,e bukura,pa ndonji leqe,
Ku mplaki u çrish,e s'mbet as nonji e keqe.


(1685)





Sibila delfika

Vajtonj unë e mjera nji të madhe gjamë,
se Krishnë mbë Kryqt rrafun e keq shëmtuem,
shuplaka,grushta,helm'e uthull dhanë:
përgjegjun shtatnë plagësh e irënuem
Izraeli mbë dhe keq nuk la pa i banë;
patërshanë ende mbë Kryqt depëruem:
vdekun s"amësë mbë prehënë ia dhanë,
zemërën tu' i shituem anë a pr'anë.


(1685)





Sibila persika

Kumbon zani malesh e këlthet ndë shkretëti,
zihariq me dhanë e udhë të drejtë
shekullit me çelë,e fajevet për mengji
pagëzimnë predikon,mbë këtë jetë
kuj do me shelbuem pa rrenë e sherregji,
ndë Parrisit vend të gjanje si do vetë,
tue trusun kryet e asaj bishë,
mirë t'u bamë e shpesh tu votë n'Kishë.


(1685)





Sibila samia

Sion se Peshtriku Mal Prisrend mai nalti
Falemi s nteje Ligja ka me dalë,
Kur Apostuitë Krisht' ambl'i përmjalti,
Me të dashunë Kungim,e Shenjtë fjalë.
Ende Vajza ngiat ty derguem se nalti,
Leu Djalinë Kërthi,qi neve na mpsoj:
Jevrejt' e marrë Hyjnë tand derguem,
Kryetë ja deperton Ferrash rethuem.


(1685)

----------


## dikeafajtore

Te mrekullueshme. Flmn per postimin



Vajtonj unë e mjera nji të madhe gjamë,
se Krishnë mbë Kryqt rrafun e keq shëmtuem,
shuplaka,grushta,helm'e uthull dhanë:
përgjegjun shtatnë plagësh e irënuem
..................................................  ............
..................................................  ...............
vdekun s"amësë mbë prehënë ia dhanë,
zemërën tu' i shituem anë a pr'anë.

Kjo vecanerisht e bukur...

----------


## Kallmeti

Veçoritë Dhe Rëndësia E Pjetër Bogdanit Sipas Kritikës Bashkëkohore Shqiptare

Me rastin e 300-vjetorit të vdekjes së Pjetër Bogdanit, më 1989, Redaksia e Botimeve e "Rilindjes" në Prishtinë botoi veprën e tij "Çeta e profetëve". 
Që në hyrje të analizës së vepres ceket se duke filluar prej Pal Engjëllit, autorit të Formulës së pagëzimit (1462), e deri tek De Rada, Pjetër Bogdani zë një vend qendror në gjithë letërsinë shqiptare, sidomos si prozator i madh, e njëherësh si poet, filozof, shkencëtar, teolog, etj. Eqrem Çabej e vlerëson si një stilist të rrallë, i cili arriti nivelin e lartë të përsosshmërisë gjuhësore dhe artistike. 
Aty ceket edhe se vepra në fjalë e P. Bogdanit është vlerësuar si një nga "kryeveprat e letërsisë shqiptare" dhe se vlerat e larta filozofike (teologjike) dhe artistikoletrare të saj imponuan që vepra të botohet në qendrën më të njohur të Rilindjes evropiane, në Padovë. Vepra gjeti interesim edhe tek lexuesit jashtë gjuhës shqipe, sidomos në Itali. Në Palermo të Italisë, tek arbëreshët, shërbente si libër shkollor, e po ashtu ceket se edhe gramatika e parë e botuar në gjuhën shqipe qe mbështetur në alfabetin e Bogdanit, ngase ai ishte më i përsosur se i Budit dhe i Bardhit. Pra, përmes fjalorit dhe Gramatikës, që në një mënyrë u hartua mbi bazë të veprës së P. Bogdanit, u vu.në themelet për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe. 
Këtë vepër të madhe, të njeriut të madh, sipas A. Stratikoit, duhet marrë si objekt të denjë për studime të mëdha jo vetëm shqiptarët, por edhe dijetarët e kombeve të tjera. Mijatoviqi, p.sh., mahnitet me pasurinë e detajeve dhe qartësinë e veprës dhe i duket gati e pabesueshme që një vepër e tillë të ketë mundur të shkruhet në shek. xvn, gjë që, siç e thotë ai, tregon pasurinë e gjuhës shqipe, pasi ka mundur te thuhen shqip gjithë ato tema abstrakte që thuhen edhe italisht. 
Mijatoviqit dhe mund t'i duket e pabesueshme, kurse ne për një çast edhe mund të krenohemi me këtë thënie të tij, por kur të kujtohemi se ne kemi prejardhje shumë të hershme dhe traditë mijëravjeçare, si pasardhës të popullit të lashtë ilir, atëherë thënia e Mijatoviqit më tepër na tingëllon si një ironi e idhët sesa një befasi jona e këndshme me të cilën e kënaqim mikun. Fundi i fundit kultura 2000-vjeçare, e cila pretendohet se na takon, nuk do të duhej të linte hapësirë për t'u befasuar miku Mijatoviq. Por, ne dimë që të gëzohemi si fëmija kur mendojmë se dikush është duke na lavduar. 
Sa u përket të dhënave jetësore për Bogdanin, aty thuhet se pas kryerjes së shkollimit fillor dhe të mesëm, si dhe pas përfundimit të studimeve në Loreto apo Padovë, ai u shugurua prift, e pastaj sërish shkoi në Itali për studime të Farta në teologji dhe filozofi, por talii në Romë, ku edhe doktoroi. Me t'u kthyer punoi si ipeshkëv i Shkodrës 21 vjet dhe kishte nën mbikëqyrje edhe argjipeshkvinë e Tivarit. 
Gjatë udhëheqjes së tij me selinë e Shkupit shkroi dhe botoi "Çetën e profetëve". Po ashtu thuhet se ishte kundërshtar i rreptë i turqve dhe i metodave të tyre që përdornin kundër popujve të shtypur, sidomos kundër klerikëve, dhe se në bazë të marrëdhënieve që kishte me Romën dhe Vjenën, angazhohej për një kryengritje gjithëpopullore. Ai personalisht e kishte pritur komandantin e ushtrisë austriake dhe e kishte përcjellë gjer në Prizren, ku gjenerali sëmuret nga murtaja, vdes dhe varrosetnë në një kishë në Prizren. Pas një viti, më 6 dhjetor 1689 nga e njëjta sëmundje vdes në Prishtinë edhe P. Bogdani. 
I nipi i P. Bogdanit, Gjergj Bogdani, më 20 dhjetor 1689 përmes një letre dërguar në Romë bën me dije se trupin e P. Bogdanit, arqipeshkëvl, turqit e kishin nxjerrë nga varri dhe ua kishin hedhur qenve në tregun e Prishtinës. Kjo është pak a shumë historia jetësore e cila na jepet për Bogdanin. 
Sa i përket historisë së krijimit të veprës, aty ceket se ajo fillon prej 25.6.1675, kur ai me një leter dërguar Kuvendit të Propagandës kërkon për t'ia shtypur veprën. Megjithatë, thuhet aty, vepra iu shtyp në Padovë, tek më 1685, pasi që e kishte përkthyer edhe në italishte dhe pranuar që të shkruhet posi një fjalor në dy shtylla italisht e shqip, çka u prit mirë edhe tek lexuesit italianë, e që bëri që ajo të botohet edhe në dy botime të njëpasnjëshme (1691, 1702). 
Botimit të parë të veprës i paraprijnë 23 parathënie dhe përkushtime të autorëve të ndryshëm në gjuhën shqipe, italiane dhe serbokroate, cka thuhet se ishte një dukuri e rrallë e kohës dhe paraqet përkrahjen nga personalitete të ndryshme të vlerës së madhe të veprës dhe respektin ndaj autorit. 
Edhe Bogdani, thuhet aty, i shkroi tri parathënie, në të cilat paraqet motivet kryesore që e frymëzuan që të shkruante veprën, idealet e larta njerëzore dhe patriotike, ngase "po dergjet atdheu në robëri të errët, i verbuar me dy palë mjegulla të zeza mbi faqe, qëjanë mëkati dhe mosdija". 
Në letrën "lexuesit të nderuar" thotë: "Nuk shkrova për lavdin tim, por për dobi të shenjtës fe". 
Shtatëmbëdhjetë përkushtimet dhe tekstet e tjera ngrisin lart fytyrën e Bogdanit dhe veprën e tij, ngase patriotizmi dhe humanizmi i Bogdanit dhe i veprës, si dhe përcaktimi i tij në luftë konsekuente kundër turqve dhe angazhimi i tij organizativ për rezistencë, siç thuhet, i paska frymëzuar këta poetë që ta krahasojnë me Skënderbeun dhe epopenë e tij të lavdishme. 
Për t'u vërejtur më mirë madhështia e Bogdanit, fillohet të numërohen gjuhët të cilat i ka njohur ai e që ishin: italishtja, latinishtja, greqishtja (e vjetër), serbokroatishtja, turqishtja, si dhe (për nevojat e biblikumit) hebraishtja, arabishtja, armenishtja dhe sanskritishtja dhe jepet për t'u kuptuar se ndoshta e njihte edhe frëngjishten dhe gjermanishten. 
Në fund, si përfundim i qëndrimit kritik për veprën "Çeta e profetëve" qëndron:
"Vetëm vetëdija dhe besimi i thellë në forcën e gjuhës shqipe, këtë intelektual dhe patriot të madh e shtyri të shkruajë një vepër kaq të madhe. Në personalitetin e tij duhet parë gjeniun në punën e tij: shkriu dijen e kohës së përparuar, artin e vet e vuri në mbrojtjen e idealeve të veta, duke ia kushtuar në radhë të parë kombit.
Prej vlerave të shumta shencore dhe artstiko-letrare të veprës së P. Bogdanit dallohet trajtimi dhe vendosja e drejtë e çështjeve etnopsikologjike dhe historike, pasuria e madhe gjuhësore në shtjellimin e lëndës në prozën shkencore, humanizmi i lartë në paraqitjen e realitetit të kohës, filozofia, intelekti i rrallë letrar, etj.
Ai hapi shtigje dinjitoze kah vlerat evropiane, çka shihet në idenë për lëvizjen ballkanike, për liri kombëtare dhe shpirtërore.
I. Rugova shkruan: "Kjo vepër, thënë metaforisht, ashtu si e thotë Bogdani për parimin e tij filozofik, Zotin, është një krua i gjallë, ku mendja dhe shpirti ynë do të gjejë kënaqësi dhe shqetësim intelektual, ku shumëkush mund të marrë ujë, e s'do të shteret lehtë".
Arti i të shkruarit dhe ligjërimit që mishërohet në vepër si tregues i nivelit të kulturës dhe zhvillimit intelektual të tij dhe angazhimi dinjitoz si prijës dhe tribun popullor e ngrisin lart veprën e tij madhore, të lindur në gurrat e një humanizmi të thellë, duke i treguar popullit rrugën e zhvillimit të lirë e të pavarur, andej kah bota e përparuar."
KREU I PARË 
Ishte kjo pra, shkurtimisht, reklama ne ngjyra që i bëhet veprës "Çeta e profetëve" të shkruar para më se 300 vjetësh nga Pjetër Bogdani. 
Me reklamën e kritikës bashkëkohore cilido lexues do të pajtohej në tërësi, me një të vetmin kusht: që vetë veprën të mos e lexojë fare.
Mirëpo lexuesi ynë, i shtyrë nga një patriotizëm që ia përvëlon shpirtin, e pse jo ndoshta edhe i nxitur nga krimbi i kërshërisë, atij mbreti të dijes, ka mundësi, e sigurisht se edhe do të pajtohet në tërësi me analizën e bërë nga aspekti letrar-historik dhe gjuhësor në përgjithësi, kurse nga aspekti filozofiko-historik, e pse jo edhe humanist dhe njerëzor, po ta lexojë veprën, do të hasë në një konfuzion të thellë dhe në një mospajtim total në mes të reklamës së ylbertë, e cila i bëhet veprës, dhe poshtërsive të cilat i has në vetë veprën.
Pluhuri i filozofisë së hirit tek Boodani, doktor filozofie dhe teologjie, nuk shkëlqen fare si na servohet me dhunë nga bashkëmendimtarët e tij dhe interesxhinjtë e tjerë.
Që në fillim dëshirojmë të cekim se Bogdanit ia pranojmë të drejtën që ta mbrojë besimin e tij, fenë e krishterë, me argumente dhe fakte. Mirëpo, nuk do t'ia pranojmë të drejtën as Bogdanit e as të tjerëve që atëherë kur tezat e tij janë të tejdukshme, kundërthënëse dhe jobindëse, që të drejtën e tij rnbi të vërtetën të provojë ta realizojë përmes fyerjeve të pashembullta të kundërshtarit ideologjik, besimit islam, pa le të jenë ato edhe fyerje prej "humanisti".
Qëndrimi i I. Rugovës se vepra është një krua ku mendja dhe shpirti ynë do të gjejë kënaqësi dhe shqetësim intelektual, po të mos kishte në vete atë vrerin e hipokrizisë, do të të bënte për t'u qeshur. Mbase Rugova kur e ka thënë këtë ka menduar në ateistë, të cilët veprën e kanë marrë për një përrallë të bukur të gjuhës shqipe të cilës, kuptohet, nuki besojnë, pore lexojnënga arsyeja se është një vepër e vjetër e shkruar në gjuhën shqipe. Me këtë rast, si duket, Rugova e kishte harruar popullin e vet shumicë të konfesionit islam. Ai sikur është i tascinuar me germat dhe shprehjet që i përdor Bogdani, ngase janë të shkruara shqip, dhe nuk i është me rëndësi se çka krejt përmban fjalia në vete. E fjalia, qoftë edhe shqip e shkruar, mund të shprehë një të pavërtetë, por edhe mundet që të lëndojë në shpirt.
Konstatimi i tij për shqetësim intelektuai është i vërtetë dhe real, por për kënaqësi do të duhej pyetur 90 përqindëshin e popullit shqiptar! Kemi bindjen se askush nuk do të ndiente kënaqësi po qe se fyhet, qoftë edhe në gjuhën e tij amtare, pra në gjuhën shqipe, siç kemi të bëjmë me këtë rast.
Letra e P. Bogdanit dërguar patronit të tij Barbadik, nga aspekti letrar vërtet është e shkruar bukur dhe e vetmja gjë që i pengon krenarlsë së njohur shqiptare është lajkatimi i tepërt i Bogdanit që i bën atij. Mbase koha do të ketë kërkuar ashtu.
Në "Të primit përpara letrarit " Bogdani thotë:
"Ku lulëzojnë shkencëtarët, letrarët dhe dija, lulëzon e mira". "E duke qenë dheu i Arbërit në mesin e të parëve, nuk mund të qëndroj në hiri të Tinëzot, e as nuk mund të shelbohet pa pasur kush ta ndriçoi në dije e në fe, ngase fej a fitohet nga të dëgjuarit". Pra, të dëgjuarit i nevojitet që të ndriçojë besimin e krishterë, i cili është në vend të parë, kurse patriotizrni nuk duket, porse kuptohet, ngase feja pa njerëz nuk është fe. Pra, patriotizmi tek Bogdani paraqitet tek pas fesë.
Qëllimit kryesor të Bogdanit, propagandimit të fesë së krishterë, si besirn i vetërn idea dhe i drejtë sikur i shmangen me qëllim analitikët e kohës sone, me çka autorit të "çetës së profetëve" i bëhet e padrejtë. Ai parathënien - "lexuesit të nderuar" - e përfundon këto fjalë : "Ta kesh me dije se unë shkrova per njerëz të padijshëm, pra për dobi të shenjtës fe, e jo për lavdin tim", e as për patriotizëm, do të thoshin gojëkëqinjët, kurse, ne qetë konstatojmë: - feja i ishte në vend të parë, pastaj kombi. Themi kështu dhe plotësisht pajtohemi me këtë rradhutje të gjërave primare siç bën edhe Bogdani.
Kur therni kështu, mendjen e kemi tek fakti se fej a si mishërim i së vërtetës, mirësisë dhe drejtësisë për të gjithë njerëzimin, e cila e mëson njeriun për vetveten e tij, prejardhjen dhe qëllimin e ekzistencës, duke i caktuar njëherit rrugët më të mira të zhvillimit të tij individual dhe shoqëror, e fisnikëror dhe përparon moralisht njeriun si personalitet dhe njerëzimin në tërësi pa kufizime kombëtare. Feja, si mësim mbi të vërtetën dhe vetë e vërteta janë sinonim i së mirës dhe të drejtës, kurse për kombin kjo nuk mund të thuhet, ngase kombi në vete përmban çdo gjë.
Të jesh i pastër dhe i vërtetë në besim fetar të drejtë, do të thotë që të integrosh në vete të gjitha virtytet njerezore nga të cilat kanë dobi të gjithë, edhe kombi. Kjo nuk do të mund të thuhet për kombin, ngase pjesëtarë i një kombi është edhe i ndershmi e edhe i pandershmi, hajni dhe mirëbërësi, vrasësi dhe... cilijo? Kombit i takojnë edhe të mirët e edhe të këqijtë, patrioti i vërtetë së bashku me tradhtarët dhe faqezinjtë. Kombi nuk është dhe nuk mund të jetë dëshmi e së mirës, e as e së keqes. Aty edhe pjesëtari më i ndershëm i tij mund të jetë i pandershëm ndaj pjesëtarit më të ndershëm të kombit tjetër, ngase vetëdija kombëtare i dikton që të anojë ne dobi të bashkëkombasit vrasës, e në dëm të njeriut të ndershëm të kombit të huaj. Bindja dhe besimi i vërtetë fetar këtë nuk do ta bënte dhe besimtari gjithherë do ta përkrahte të vërtetën dhe drejtësinë, njeriun si qenie e jo si komb, cka besojmë se paraqet një shkallë më të lartë të moralit nj'erëzor, sesa mund të jetë morali kombëtar.
Dhe kështu, derisa Bogdani shkruan, siç thotë vetë "për dobi të shenjtës fe", meritorët tanë ia dëgjojnë me vëmendje vetëm të rrahurit Mieshtëror të çekanit me germat e përdorura, shprehjet dhe presjet, pa e shikuar fare godinën të cilën e ndërton ai, thuajse Bogdani shkruan për hir të muzikës që lëshon tingëllima e çekanit! Kjo është një padrejtësi e madhe ndaj tribunit të popullit, i cili tenton te renovojë godinën e vjetruar të krishtërimit, e cila po i shembej çdo herë e më tepër para syve të tij të mjegulluar.
I bindur se populli kishte nevojë për atë godinël, ai i përvishet punës për renovimin e sai. Ky ishte qëllimi parësor i tij, kurse mjetet e punës, germat dhe fjalët, presjet dhe pikat etj. i paraqiten vetëm si domosdoshmëri për kryerjen e punës, madje me moton: sa më të mira mjetet dhe veglat e punës, puna më e lehtë dhe më e efektshme.
Kaq sa i përket Bogdanit patriot, qëllimi i të cilit, pra, ishte ngritja e vetëdijes së popullit të tij të paarsimuar dhe të prapambetur prej kohësh për nevojën dhe arsyen e besimit në Tinëzot, pikëfillimin dhe përfundimin e çdo gjëje. Ai këtë popull, i cili sipas bindjes së tij kishte më së tepërmi nevojë, dëshiron që ta edukojë sipas besimit fetar të krishterë, në mënyrë që edhe ai të fitojë dije dhe të fisnikërohet moralisât Për t'i bërë këtë të mirë kombit, ai shkroi shqip, në të vetmen gjuhë të kuptueshme për shumcën dërrmuese të popullatës dhe ç'është e vërteta, shkroi në këtë gjuhë më bukur se paraardhësit e tij, për çka gjithësesi edhe duhet t'i shprehim mirënjohjen tonë.
Por, meqenëse ai nuk shkroi shqip vetëm sa për të shkruar, por shkroi me qëllim të caktuar: - propagandimi i besimit të caktuar fetar, ne duhet bërë analizën e mënyrës së shtjellimit filozofik të qëllimit, gjegjësisht idesë së tij, dhe vetëm pastaj do të na ishte më e qartë madhësia apo vogëlsia bogdaniane si filozof dhe teolog.
Është për keqardhje dhe mashtruese deviza sipas së cilës veprojnë shumica e intelektualëve tanë, e cila gjithherë kërkon, pa përjashtim, që të gjendet një veti e mirë në popull, sado e vogël të jetë ajo, dhe pastaj të zmadhohet me mijëra herë, të zbukurohet gjerë ne fascinim, aq sa fillojnë të të mirren mendtë nga madhështia kombëtare. Kështu, studiuesi i vogël mund të fitojë epitetin doktor i madh, kurse guximtari i rrallë i vërejtjeve dhe pikëtimeve të vetive negative në popull shpallet hiç më pak se tradhtar. Këto janë ato shkëlqimet momentale që sillen rrotull mbi mjerimin e popuilit tonë, pa dijetarë dhe me përplot doktorë shkencash, shkëlqime mashtruese të drejtimit të gabuar në edukim, tërë bardhësi të qelqtë falso, e cila thyhet për të parën mundësi të përvetësimit të pandershëm material.
KREU I DYTË
Kur Bogdani shkroi në "Çetën e profetëve" (shk 1, ligj. 1, par. 2) se - nuk giendet njeti në botë aq shtazarak që do të thoshte se nuk ekziston Hyji, - ai nuk pandehte se mu në gjirin e popullit të tij do të gjenden njerëz të tillë, të cilët si të ditur që shtihen, me shembullin e tyre personal i bien moh këtij konstatimi dhe njëherit vërtetojnë pikën apo paragrafin e shtatë të kësaj ligjërate, gjegjësisht profecinë aktuale të profetit David:
"Detisa njetiu qe me nder, nuk u muar vesh, mi're"po kur u barazua me shtazël e padittira, atyre u përngiait". (Psalmi 40)
A s'është e vërtetë se edhe shkenca jonë, e cila prejardhjen e njeriut e nxjerr mga teoria darviniane, nuk kërkon asgjë tjetër përveç një barazimi të tillë!
Në tërë ligjëratën e parë të shkallës së parë teologjia dhe filozofia e Bogdanit qëndrojnë në lidhje të fortë kohezioni, duke e mbështetur njëra-tjetrën për mrekulli. Mirëpo, me kalimin në ligjëratën e dytë, ku Bogdani dëshiron që në mënyrë filozofike të dokumentojë "si është një Hyj në tri veta", gjërat komplikohen dhe ngatërrohen aq tepër sa ajo që thuhet me një rast si konkludim i prerë, në rreshtin pasues shkatërrohet me tërë vullgaritetin e një sharlatani, çka filozofisë së "hollë" të Bogdanit ijep ngjyrën e nj'ë filozofie mjeruese.
Bogdani filozof shumë shpejt e harron thënien e tij, të cilën e kishte cekur në shkallën 1 dhe ligjëratën 1, paragrafi 21, ku kishte përfunduar:
"Hyji i pakufishëm dhe i përsosur është larg ktijesave, që kanë zënë fïll dire janë të sosura, nuk mund të jepet ndonjë përjetësim në mes të Hyjit dhe njetiut."
dhe e cek shën Augustinin:
Marrim vesh aq sa mundemi, kur nuk mundemi besojmë, dhe vetminë, si ligj njerëzor që të bën përtac, të sillesh posi kafshë e pa të mirë, sic thotë Bogdani, e aplikon edhe në spjegimin e Hyjit të tij, me çka faktikisht vendos njëfarë përjetësimi. Ata të pafetë, siç i quan ai besimtarët e tesë islame, patën aq besim dhe fe sa që kurrë nuk u kujtuan që ta bëjnë një krahasim të tillë të marrë dhe njëherit ofendues.
A ndej nga lind ideja, vazhdon Bogdani, i thonë i Ati, e ideja që lindel i thonë i Biri. I ati, duke u sodittir giithherë në qenien e vet prodhon idenë e vet, te birin, posi njetiut të cilit, duke u sodittit pa ndërpretë në pasqyrë, pandërprerë edh e i prodhohet pamja e tij, gjegjësisht vetvetja.
Së pari, një soditje e tillë e pandërprerë do të ishte monotone edhe për vetë Hyj in dhe, së dyti, me atë soditje apo prodhim të vetvetes si në pasqyrë, do të prodhohej pamja e jo edhe vetvetja, do të reprodukohet një emitim jo i gjallë i asaj vehtjeje hyjnore, një si hije e vdekur e qenies se gjallë ekzistuese. Megjithatë, slç do të shihet më vaine, Bogdani me cdo kusht tenton që këtë tezë mbi trininë ta mbrojë me të gjitha mjetet e mundshme, duke përdorur edhe shprehje të cilat nuk i takojnë fare kulturës së një shkencëtari të mirëfilltë, siç tenton ndokush ta quajë Bogdanin. Aq më tepër na bën për t'u qeshur mendimi që dikush, duke reprodukuar pamjen e vet në pasqyrë asaj pamjeje t'i thoshte: biri ose bija ime!
"Birëria nuk qëndron ashtu se një send lind prej tjetrit, por duke lindur në shëmbëlltyrën e atit prej të cilit lind",
thotë Bo dani, dhe sqaron:
"Lisaave nuk u thonë bijtë e dheut, porfryt i dheut, sepse nukjanë në ngjashmëri me dheun".
Konfuzion i qëllimtë apo gabim i doktorit të filozofisë? Me ç'arsye, meqenëse një send lindka në shëmbëlltyrën e të atit, ai e merr dheun për atë të lisit, e jo lisin atë dhe farën e tij? Është e vërtetë dhe cdo kush pajtohet se lisi nuk është në ngjashmëri me dheun, por problemi as që mund të shtrohet në këtë mënyrë, përveç nëse nuk dëshirohet që të qitet fall. Edhe po të merrej si shembull i atërisë lisi, prapëseprapë nuk do të thuhej: lisi i biri i lisit, ngase atëria dhe bijëria janë shprehje të cilat sidomos kanë kuptim nëse përdoren si shprehje cilësimi tek njerëzimi si qenie e botës së gjallë organikel, e më pak në botën shtazore dhe aspak në atë bimore.
Mendja, sipas mësimit të krishterë dhe shpjegimit filozofik të Bogdanit, është Hyji, kurse ideja e mendjes, që është e ngjashme me mendjen, është i Biri. Shpirti i shenjtë nuk është në gjasim me ta, por sipas vullnetit njedh prej të dyve, andaj edhe quhet jo i biti, por shpirti i shenjtë.
Pra, vazhdon Bogdani, detyrohemi të rrëfejmë se Hyji është në tri veta e një në natyrë, sikur rrota e diellit, rrezja që lind prej saj dhe të nxehtët që njedh prej të dyjave. Rrota e diellit është diell, rrezja që lind prej tij është diell, e të nxehtët që rrjedh prej të dyjave është diell, ashtupra s'janë tre shpirtra, as tre diej, por një shpit i vetëm dhe një diell i vetëm.
Në këto tri veta asnjëra nuk është e para apo e fundit, më i madh apo me i vogël, por të tre në vte janë të njëmendtë dhe të amshueshëm.
Duke u mbështetur në këtë rezonim të Bogdanit, lehtë del të kuptohet se qenia e cila e reprodukon painjen e vet duke e soditur si në pasqyrë është e njëjtë me pamjen e reprodukuar dhe dashurinë që e lidh qenien me vetë pamjen e saj, dhe se asnjëra s'është as e para as e fundit, çka rrjedhimisht le të kuptohet se nga pamja mund të reprodukohet qenia, që s'ka fare logjikë, si dhe që nga dashuria mes qenies dhe pamjes të lindin që të dyja - qenia dhe reprodukimi i pamjes së saj, gjë që po ashtu nuk mund të qëndrojë. S'ka qenie - s'ka as reprodukim. Nga pasqyra e zbrazët nuk mund të prodhohet qenia, kurse për t'u reprodukuar reprodukimi i pamjes së qenies në pasqyrë, duhet së pari të ekzistojë qenia, ndryshe nuk mund të ketë reprodukim. Kjo madje i është e njohur çdo laiku. Po ashtu edhe dashuri në vete, pa qenie, nuk mund të ketë. Prandaj edhe qëndrimi filozolik se këtu nuk kemi të parë as të mbramë nuk qëndron. I pari gjithmonë duhet të ekzistojë, në mënyrë që të tjerët të mund të rriedhin prej tij.
Nevoja mbi ekzistimin e të parit shihet shumë mirë edhe tek Bogdani gjatë shtjellimit të ligjeratës së parë në shkallën e parë, atëherë kur Hyji ishte në vete, por me kalimin në ligjëratën e dytë, kur tentohet të shpjegohet ajo që edhe nuk mund të shhjegohet, si është një Hyj në tri veta, atëherë i humbet filli logjikës, e me këtë edhe mundësia për ta gjetur të vërtetën.
Thënia e Platonit, të cilën Bogdani e apostrofon në fund të kësaj ligjërate. për të sforcuar qëndrimin e vet teologjiko-filozofik mbi treshin hyjnor, po ashtu nuk qëndron. 
Platoni tha, cek Bogdani:
"Njoha njërin që bëti të gjitha gjërat dhe tjetrin, nga i cili u bënë të gjitha gjërat", me ç'rast mendon në të Atin dhe në të Birin, kurse shprehja - një që bëri - ka të bëjë me idenë si qenie, kurse - nga i cili u bënë - shpreh materien e nënshtruar vullnetit të idesë dhe ndërrimit të formes se saj.
Se ideja në filozofinë platonike është primare, kurse materia shprehet si domosdoshmëri e dorës së dytë, Bogdani e ka ditur. Mirëpo, duke dashur diç krejt tjetër, ai thënien e Platonit e përdor dhelpërisht në atë mënyrë sa lë mundësinë për t'u kuptuar se qysh Platoni paska vertetuar për Atin dhe të Birin. Këtë e kanë ditur edhe papët, kardinalët dhe tërë ajo botë e përparuar sipas teneqerrahjes së inteligjencisë sonë, por heshtën, siç thotë Ahmed Deedati, si minjtë e kishave. Dhe si të mos heshtin kur ai përparim i tyre nuk u mundësonte që në mënyrë bindëse ta dëshmojë tezën e marrë teologjike mbi trininë.
Megjithatë, siç do të na njoftojë më vonë I. Rugova, libri nuk mori vizën për botim, por u botua pas një vargu dredhish të ndërmarra nga tribuni ynë. Gënjeshtrat, mashtrimet, poshtërsitë, si dhe falsifikimet e Bogdanit humanist, tani e tutje nuk do të kenë të ndalur.
KREU I TRETË
Falsifikimi i shkrimit shenjtë - T r i n i a
Gjeneza (kreu 1): "Ta bëjmë njetiun sipas gjasimit dhe shëmbëlltyrës sonë", - Hyji, për të kallëzuat- shoqërinë e tre vetave, thotë bëjmë e jo bëj, shëmbëlltyrën tonë e jo timen. - Kështu e komenton fjalinë Bogdani, dhe për ata që mund të dyshojnë, me nguti vazhdon: Ky interpretim për fenë deklarohet nga Kuvendi i Sirmiensit në kreun 14; "Nëse thotë dikush, meqë është shkruat-, të bëjmë njeriun etj., se nuk i flet i ati të birit, por se ai i flet vetvetes, qoftë mallkuar, lidhui, e mbajtur."
Ç't'i thuhet kësaj klithjeje dëshpëruese të të paaftit, i cili duke mos pasur aftësi për të rezistuar me fakte, kërkon bindje të pakushtimtë, symbyllazi dhe me duar të lidhura përtndryshe të bjer mallkimi !
Çfarë besimi mund të jetë ky dhe çfarë filozofie është kjo, kur të gjitha degët dhe pipat e arsyes së shëndoshë të trungut fetar i shkurton njëanshëm dhe me mallkim tenton që të mbrojë "bukurinë" e cungut të ngurtë fetar? Në qoftë se pranohet ky besim dhe kjo filozofi, e cila e përjashton arsyen e logjikës së shëndoshë, atëherë feja e krishterë do t'i përngjante një këshillimoreje për memecë, të cilët nuk guxojnë të flasin as të mendojnë, por të cilët kanë vetëm një detyrë: që të binden dhe të mos nxënë kurrë në gojë fjalën logjikë, e cila është mëkatare sa edhe vetë djalli dhe e cila është e përjashtuar nga fjalori kristian!
Kreun 18 të Gjenezës: - "Iu paraqit Zoti ynë Abrahamil dhe iu dukën afër tij tre veta, të cilat ai i adhuroi deli në tokë ditke thënë, 0 Zot, nëse gieta hir në sytë e tu" etj, Bogdani e komenton në atë mënyrë që Zotynë, thotë, është në tre veta njaj Hyj i vetëm, prandaj abrahami atyre tre vetvie u thotë "O Zot", dhe i adhuron për një të vetmin Hyj. Vetëmse Bogdani i mirë, këtu, nuk na e sqaron se cilit nga ata tre veta Abrahami iu drejtua me "O Zot ... ", pasi që ata tre veta do të duhej qenë një i vetmi Hyj, por me pamje të njëjtë të tre vetave. Iu drejtua Atit, Birit apo Shpirtit të shenjtë? Natyrisht se përgjigjja e saktë do të ishte: Asnjërit! Asnjërit nga ata të tre, por vetëm Zotit të vërtetë, i cili edhe pse me pamje nuk ishte prezent, Abrahami Atij iu falënderua për mysafirët e ardhur dhe atij i drejtohet me "O Zot", po sikur ne në raste të ndryshme falënderimi gjatë bisedës me bashkëbisedues themi - "O Zot shyqyr", etj., por me atë rast nuk e titullojmë bashkëbiseduesin. Ose, në raste të dëshpërimit kur bashkëbiseduesit apo grumbullit të njerëzve i thuhet: "O Zot, po ç'po bëhet kështu?!"
Me këtë nuk do të thotë se ne i jemi drejtuar cilitdo nga ata, duke e titulluar dhe njohur për Zot. Prandaj Abrahami nuk iu drejtua asnjërit nga ata tre vetat me thirrjen "O Zot, nëse gjeta hir në sytë e tu" etj., por si mikpritës që ishte dhe i përmalluar për mysafirë, ai falënderoi Zotin për mirësinë që pati duke i sjellë atij vizitues, ngase bindja e besimtarit është se asgjë nuk ndodh pa dijen dhe lejen e Perëndisë.
Megjithatë, duke dashur që me çdo kusht ta dokumentojë trininë, në paragrafin 7 të ligj. iii, shk. I, duke komentuar fjalët e kreut 3 të Eksodit, në të cilat thuhet:
"'Unë jam ai që jam, kështu thuaju të bijve të Izraelit, ai që është më dërgoi mua tek ju. Pastaj u ndal e tha: Ke për tu thënë të bijve të Izraelit, Zotynë, Hyji i Abrahamit e Hyji i Izakut e Hyji i Jakobit më dërgoi te ju, ky emërpër mua është i përjetshëm",
Bogdani thotë: -
Ato fjalë tri herë në Tinëzot do të thotë se ai është në tir veta, ndonëse një në natyrë apo qenie, dhe se të tre vetat janë të përjetshme.
Është e vërtetë se të përsëriturit e emrit Hyj tri herë, si Hyj i Abrahamit, i Izakut dhe i Jakobit nuk është i rastësishëm, po jo për të treguar farë trinie, por për të dokumentuar më bindshëm të vetmin Zot, gjithnjë dhe në periudha të ndryshme kohore, i cili nuk ndërrohet dhe është i përjetshëm. Prandaj ai edhe është Hyj i Abrahamit, siç është edhe me vone po i njëjti Hyj i pandryshuar i Izakut, dhe po ashtu i nj'ëjti Hyj i Jakobit. Me këtë përsëritje vetëm dëshirohet të tregohet pandryshueshmëria e Hyjit në krahasim me ndryshimin kohor të kësaj bote. Këtu, në këtë botë, çdo gjë ndryshon dhe rrjedh sipas ligjeve të caktuara. Njerëzit lindin dhe vdesin, kurse Hyji qëndron, për të gjithë i njëjtë, vetëm një, prej fillimit e gjer në të sosur të çdo gjëje. Ai është ligjdhënës dhe të gjitha ligjet i nënshtrohen atij, kurse vetë nuk u nënshtro het asnjërit nga ato. Kjo dokumentohet me përsëritjet e cekura.
Si do ta komentonte Bogdani fjalinë në të cilën Hyji do të përmendej pesë herë: si Hyj i Adamit, Hyj i Noeut, ngase i njëjti Hyj ishte edhe i tyre, e pastaj të cekeshin edhe tre të përmendurit? Qëndrimin që do ta kishte Bogdani dhe bota e krishterë në lidhje me këtë mundësi nuk e dimë, por arsyen përse u përmend Hyji tri herë e jo pesë, e marrim me mend: bota ishte përmbytur në moshën 600-vjecare të Noeut. Jeta kishte filluar prej së pari dhe gjuhët ishin ndarë në 72 sosh. Abrahami, nga i cili kishte prejardhjen populli izraelit, të cilit përmes profetit Mojse po i drejtohej Zoti, lindi 161 vjet pas kësaj ndarjeje. Nga ai lindi Izaku, e nga Izaku - Jakobi. Oë të tre ishin besimtarë dhe adhurues të një të vetmit Zot, dhe ishin paraardhës të popullit, të cilit përmes profetit Moise i drejtoheshin fjalët e Perëndisë. Prandaj ai edhe ishte Hyj i Abrahamit, paraardhësit të izraelitëve, por edhe i njëjti Hyj i Izakut, po ashtu njëri nga paraardhësit izraelit, si dhe ishte Hyj i Jakobit, i cili s'ishte askush tjetër përveç vetë paraardhësi i drejtpërdrejtë i izraelitëve, d.m.th. i njëjti, vetëm një, i cili është Po ashtu i njëjtë edhe për kohën e Mojsiut kur edhe po i drejtonte fjalët, po sikur kishte qenë gjithmonë i njëjtë edhe më herët dhe sikur do të jetë gjithmonë i njëjtë edhe më vone,porjo në tresh, por njësh, unikat i papërsëritur. Meqë populli izraelit ishte i vetmi popull besimtar, kurse të tjerët ishin paganë, është e arsyeshme që përmenden profetët e atij populli: Abrahami, Izaku dhe jakobi. E Hyji ishte i vetmi Zot në të cilin ata kishin besuar, i njëjti Hyj.
Në paragrafin pasues 8 të shk. dhe ligj. së njëjtë, Bogdani cek se si Davidi profet (psalmi 66) thotë:
"Na bekoftë neve Hyji, Hyji ynë na bekoftë neve" dhe përfundon:
Hyji do të thotë Hyji Ati, na bekoftë neve i Biri, Hyji ynë - dhe duke dashur që të krijojë trininë, fjalisë së Davidit i shton nga vetja - "sepse e bëri njeri, na bekoftë neve Shpirti i shenjtë.
Dhe, natyrisht, këtë trillim të vetëdijshëm dikush e quan filozofi.
Pra, "Na bekoftë neve Hyji, Hyji ynë na bekoftë neve", është thënie e profetit David Shtesa "na bekoftë neve Shpirti i shenjtë" nxirret kinse si konkludim nga një shtesë e mëhershme, "sepse e bëri njeri''               
                                                          08-23-       2002..

----------


## Kallmeti

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Kallmeti_ 
[B]Pjetër Bogdani ( 1625 - 1689 )

Kendonj birre madh 
Sibila delfika 
Sibila persika 
Sibila samia 
Kenge per P. Bogadanin 



Kendonj birrë madh

Kendonj Birrë madh mbë Diellt' të lumit Atë,
Qi dergoj gjiut se vet për të shelbuem;
Veshunë ndë Mish,e gjak bam i begatë,
Ndë dy natyrë ngjeshun e fort shterguem,
Me pushtet të madhë,sa për mot të gjatë
Rreth shekullit të shelbon tui besuem,
Se ky i verteti Krisht Hyj,e Nieri
Ashtë,e si leu ndër ne Virgjinet Mri,
Xihariq me dhanë nji Pëllumb derguem,
Qiellsit kur vo bashkë ndë Iordant' të bardhë
Me të Shë Gjonë lum meu pagëzuem
Ashtu Sibila thotë,se ka për t'ardhë
Fajtërorët me grisem,e me shelbuem.
Posi vjollëxa ndë dimënë pa mardhë
Ndërshen: e si Njegullatë palë,palë,
Reza n'Dielli përzë,tue dhanë Malë,
Të Dërejtë jete,e udhë të pamashtri
Shekullit,qi shpie mbë Qiellt ka me mspuem
Gjyq t'amëshuem pa me kallëzuem.
Shelbues yt Rëshit kur plot memeni,
Ka me dalë ende Kryqa ndrykë nalxuem,
Lum,o Dru,e bukura,pa ndonji leqe,
Ku mplaki u çrish,e s'mbet as nonji e keqe.


(1685)





Sibila delfika

Vajtonj unë e mjera nji të madhe gjamë,
se Krishnë mbë Kryqt rrafun e keq shëmtuem,
shuplaka,grushta,helm'e uthull dhanë:
përgjegjun shtatnë plagësh e irënuem
Izraeli mbë dhe keq nuk la pa i banë;
patërshanë ende mbë Kryqt depëruem:
vdekun s"amësë mbë prehënë ia dhanë,
zemërën tu' i shituem anë a pr'anë.


(1685)





Sibila persika

Kumbon zani malesh e këlthet ndë shkretëti,
zihariq me dhanë e udhë të drejtë
shekullit me çelë,e fajevet për mengji
pagëzimnë predikon,mbë këtë jetë
kuj do me shelbuem pa rrenë e sherregji,
ndë Parrisit vend të gjanje si do vetë,
tue trusun kryet e asaj bishë,
mirë t'u bamë e shpesh tu votë n'Kishë.


(1685)





Sibila samia

Sion se Peshtriku Mal Prisrend mai nalti
Falemi s nteje Ligja ka me dalë,
Kur Apostuitë Krisht' ambl'i përmjalti,
Me të dashunë Kungim,e Shenjtë fjalë.
Ende Vajza ngiat ty derguem se nalti,
Leu Djalinë Kërthi,qi neve na mpsoj:
Jevrejt' e marrë Hyjnë tand derguem,
Kryetë ja deperton Ferrash rethuem.



Veçoritë Dhe Rëndësia E Pjetër Bogdanit Sipas Kritikës Bashkëkohore Shqiptare

Me rastin e 300-vjetorit të vdekjes së Pjetër Bogdanit, më 1989, Redaksia e Botimeve e "Rilindjes" në Prishtinë botoi veprën e tij "Çeta e profetëve". 
Që në hyrje të analizës së vepres ceket se duke filluar prej Pal Engjëllit, autorit të Formulës së pagëzimit (1462), e deri tek De Rada, Pjetër Bogdani zë një vend qendror në gjithë letërsinë shqiptare, sidomos si prozator i madh, e njëherësh si poet, filozof, shkencëtar, teolog, etj. Eqrem Çabej e vlerëson si një stilist të rrallë, i cili arriti nivelin e lartë të përsosshmërisë gjuhësore dhe artistike. 
Aty ceket edhe se vepra në fjalë e P. Bogdanit është vlerësuar si një nga "kryeveprat e letërsisë shqiptare" dhe se vlerat e larta filozofike (teologjike) dhe artistikoletrare të saj imponuan që vepra të botohet në qendrën më të njohur të Rilindjes evropiane, në Padovë. Vepra gjeti interesim edhe tek lexuesit jashtë gjuhës shqipe, sidomos në Itali. Në Palermo të Italisë, tek arbëreshët, shërbente si libër shkollor, e po ashtu ceket se edhe gramatika e parë e botuar në gjuhën shqipe qe mbështetur në alfabetin e Bogdanit, ngase ai ishte më i përsosur se i Budit dhe i Bardhit. Pra, përmes fjalorit dhe Gramatikës, që në një mënyrë u hartua mbi bazë të veprës së P. Bogdanit, u vu.në themelet për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe. 
Këtë vepër të madhe, të njeriut të madh, sipas A. Stratikoit, duhet marrë si objekt të denjë për studime të mëdha jo vetëm shqiptarët, por edhe dijetarët e kombeve të tjera. Mijatoviqi, p.sh., mahnitet me pasurinë e detajeve dhe qartësinë e veprës dhe i duket gati e pabesueshme që një vepër e tillë të ketë mundur të shkruhet në shek. xvn, gjë që, siç e thotë ai, tregon pasurinë e gjuhës shqipe, pasi ka mundur te thuhen shqip gjithë ato tema abstrakte që thuhen edhe italisht. 
Mijatoviqit dhe mund t'i duket e pabesueshme, kurse ne për një çast edhe mund të krenohemi me këtë thënie të tij, por kur të kujtohemi se ne kemi prejardhje shumë të hershme dhe traditë mijëravjeçare, si pasardhës të popullit të lashtë ilir, atëherë thënia e Mijatoviqit më tepër na tingëllon si një ironi e idhët sesa një befasi jona e këndshme me të cilën e kënaqim mikun. Fundi i fundit kultura 2000-vjeçare, e cila pretendohet se na takon, nuk do të duhej të linte hapësirë për t'u befasuar miku Mijatoviq. Por, ne dimë që të gëzohemi si fëmija kur mendojmë se dikush është duke na lavduar. 
Sa u përket të dhënave jetësore për Bogdanin, aty thuhet se pas kryerjes së shkollimit fillor dhe të mesëm, si dhe pas përfundimit të studimeve në Loreto apo Padovë, ai u shugurua prift, e pastaj sërish shkoi në Itali për studime të Farta në teologji dhe filozofi, por talii në Romë, ku edhe doktoroi. Me t'u kthyer punoi si ipeshkëv i Shkodrës 21 vjet dhe kishte nën mbikëqyrje edhe argjipeshkvinë e Tivarit. 
Gjatë udhëheqjes së tij me selinë e Shkupit shkroi dhe botoi "Çetën e profetëve". Po ashtu thuhet se ishte kundërshtar i rreptë i turqve dhe i metodave të tyre që përdornin kundër popujve të shtypur, sidomos kundër klerikëve, dhe se në bazë të marrëdhënieve që kishte me Romën dhe Vjenën, angazhohej për një kryengritje gjithëpopullore. Ai personalisht e kishte pritur komandantin e ushtrisë austriake dhe e kishte përcjellë gjer në Prizren, ku gjenerali sëmuret nga murtaja, vdes dhe varrosetnë në një kishë në Prizren. Pas një viti, më 6 dhjetor 1689 nga e njëjta sëmundje vdes në Prishtinë edhe P. Bogdani. 
I nipi i P. Bogdanit, Gjergj Bogdani, më 20 dhjetor 1689 përmes një letre dërguar në Romë bën me dije se trupin e P. Bogdanit, arqipeshkëvl, turqit e kishin nxjerrë nga varri dhe ua kishin hedhur qenve në tregun e Prishtinës. Kjo është pak a shumë historia jetësore e cila na jepet për Bogdanin. 
Sa i përket historisë së krijimit të veprës, aty ceket se ajo fillon prej 25.6.1675, kur ai me një leter dërguar Kuvendit të Propagandës kërkon për t'ia shtypur veprën. Megjithatë, thuhet aty, vepra iu shtyp në Padovë, tek më 1685, pasi që e kishte përkthyer edhe në italishte dhe pranuar që të shkruhet posi një fjalor në dy shtylla italisht e shqip, çka u prit mirë edhe tek lexuesit italianë, e që bëri që ajo të botohet edhe në dy botime të njëpasnjëshme (1691, 1702). 
Botimit të parë të veprës i paraprijnë 23 parathënie dhe përkushtime të autorëve të ndryshëm në gjuhën shqipe, italiane dhe serbokroate, cka thuhet se ishte një dukuri e rrallë e kohës dhe paraqet përkrahjen nga personalitete të ndryshme të vlerës së madhe të veprës dhe respektin ndaj autorit. 
Edhe Bogdani, thuhet aty, i shkroi tri parathënie, në të cilat paraqet motivet kryesore që e frymëzuan që të shkruante veprën, idealet e larta njerëzore dhe patriotike, ngase "po dergjet atdheu në robëri të errët, i verbuar me dy palë mjegulla të zeza mbi faqe, qëjanë mëkati dhe mosdija". 
Në letrën "lexuesit të nderuar" thotë: "Nuk shkrova për lavdin tim, por për dobi të shenjtës fe". 
Shtatëmbëdhjetë përkushtimet dhe tekstet e tjera ngrisin lart fytyrën e Bogdanit dhe veprën e tij, ngase patriotizmi dhe humanizmi i Bogdanit dhe i veprës, si dhe përcaktimi i tij në luftë konsekuente kundër turqve dhe angazhimi i tij organizativ për rezistencë, siç thuhet, i paska frymëzuar këta poetë që ta krahasojnë me Skënderbeun dhe epopenë e tij të lavdishme. 
Për t'u vërejtur më mirë madhështia e Bogdanit, fillohet të numërohen gjuhët të cilat i ka njohur ai e që ishin: italishtja, latinishtja, greqishtja (e vjetër), serbokroatishtja, turqishtja, si dhe (për nevojat e biblikumit) hebraishtja, arabishtja, armenishtja dhe sanskritishtja dhe jepet për t'u kuptuar se ndoshta e njihte edhe frëngjishten dhe gjermanishten. 
Në fund, si përfundim i qëndrimit kritik për veprën "Çeta e profetëve" qëndron:
"Vetëm vetëdija dhe besimi i thellë në forcën e gjuhës shqipe, këtë intelektual dhe patriot të madh e shtyri të shkruajë një vepër kaq të madhe. Në personalitetin e tij duhet parë gjeniun në punën e tij: shkriu dijen e kohës së përparuar, artin e vet e vuri në mbrojtjen e idealeve të veta, duke ia kushtuar në radhë të parë kombit.
Prej vlerave të shumta shencore dhe artstiko-letrare të veprës së P. Bogdanit dallohet trajtimi dhe vendosja e drejtë e çështjeve etnopsikologjike dhe historike, pasuria e madhe gjuhësore në shtjellimin e lëndës në prozën shkencore, humanizmi i lartë në paraqitjen e realitetit të kohës, filozofia, intelekti i rrallë letrar, etj.
Ai hapi shtigje dinjitoze kah vlerat evropiane, çka shihet në idenë për lëvizjen ballkanike, për liri kombëtare dhe shpirtërore.
I. Rugova shkruan: "Kjo vepër, thënë metaforisht, ashtu si e thotë Bogdani për parimin e tij filozofik, Zotin, është një krua i gjallë, ku mendja dhe shpirti ynë do të gjejë kënaqësi dhe shqetësim intelektual, ku shumëkush mund të marrë ujë, e s'do të shteret lehtë".
Arti i të shkruarit dhe ligjërimit që mishërohet në vepër si tregues i nivelit të kulturës dhe zhvillimit intelektual të tij dhe angazhimi dinjitoz si prijës dhe tribun popullor e ngrisin lart veprën e tij madhore, të lindur në gurrat e një humanizmi të thellë, duke i treguar popullit rrugën e zhvillimit të lirë e të pavarur, andej kah bota e përparuar."
KREU I PARË 
Ishte kjo pra, shkurtimisht, reklama ne ngjyra që i bëhet veprës "Çeta e profetëve" të shkruar para më se 300 vjetësh nga Pjetër Bogdani. 
Me reklamën e kritikës bashkëkohore cilido lexues do të pajtohej në tërësi, me një të vetmin kusht: që vetë veprën të mos e lexojë fare.
Mirëpo lexuesi ynë, i shtyrë nga një patriotizëm që ia përvëlon shpirtin, e pse jo ndoshta edhe i nxitur nga krimbi i kërshërisë, atij mbreti të dijes, ka mundësi, e sigurisht se edhe do të pajtohet në tërësi me analizën e bërë nga aspekti letrar-historik dhe gjuhësor në përgjithësi, kurse nga aspekti filozofiko-historik, e pse jo edhe humanist dhe njerëzor, po ta lexojë veprën, do të hasë në një konfuzion të thellë dhe në një mospajtim total në mes të reklamës së ylbertë, e cila i bëhet veprës, dhe poshtërsive të cilat i has në vetë veprën.
Pluhuri i filozofisë së hirit tek Boodani, doktor filozofie dhe teologjie, nuk shkëlqen fare si na servohet me dhunë nga bashkëmendimtarët e tij dhe interesxhinjtë e tjerë.
Që në fillim dëshirojmë të cekim se Bogdanit ia pranojmë të drejtën që ta mbrojë besimin e tij, fenë e krishterë, me argumente dhe fakte. Mirëpo, nuk do t'ia pranojmë të drejtën as Bogdanit e as të tjerëve që atëherë kur tezat e tij janë të tejdukshme, kundërthënëse dhe jobindëse, që të drejtën e tij rnbi të vërtetën të provojë ta realizojë përmes fyerjeve të pashembullta të kundërshtarit ideologjik, besimit islam, pa le të jenë ato edhe fyerje prej "humanisti".
Qëndrimi i I. Rugovës se vepra është një krua ku mendja dhe shpirti ynë do të gjejë kënaqësi dhe shqetësim intelektual, po të mos kishte në vete atë vrerin e hipokrizisë, do të të bënte për t'u qeshur. Mbase Rugova kur e ka thënë këtë ka menduar në ateistë, të cilët veprën e kanë marrë për një përrallë të bukur të gjuhës shqipe të cilës, kuptohet, nuki besojnë, pore lexojnënga arsyeja se është një vepër e vjetër e shkruar në gjuhën shqipe. Me këtë rast, si duket, Rugova e kishte harruar popullin e vet shumicë të konfesionit islam. Ai sikur është i tascinuar me germat dhe shprehjet që i përdor Bogdani, ngase janë të shkruara shqip, dhe nuk i është me rëndësi se çka krejt përmban fjalia në vete. E fjalia, qoftë edhe shqip e shkruar, mund të shprehë një të pavërtetë, por edhe mundet që të lëndojë në shpirt.
Konstatimi i tij për shqetësim intelektuai është i vërtetë dhe real, por për kënaqësi do të duhej pyetur 90 përqindëshin e popullit shqiptar! Kemi bindjen se askush nuk do të ndiente kënaqësi po qe se fyhet, qoftë edhe në gjuhën e tij amtare, pra në gjuhën shqipe, siç kemi të bëjmë me këtë rast.
Letra e P. Bogdanit dërguar patronit të tij Barbadik, nga aspekti letrar vërtet është e shkruar bukur dhe e vetmja gjë që i pengon krenarlsë së njohur shqiptare është lajkatimi i tepërt i Bogdanit që i bën atij. Mbase koha do të ketë kërkuar ashtu.
Në "Të primit përpara letrarit " Bogdani thotë:
"Ku lulëzojnë shkencëtarët, letrarët dhe dija, lulëzon e mira". "E duke qenë dheu i Arbërit në mesin e të parëve, nuk mund të qëndroj në hiri të Tinëzot, e as nuk mund të shelbohet pa pasur kush ta ndriçoi në dije e në fe, ngase fej a fitohet nga të dëgjuarit". Pra, të dëgjuarit i nevojitet që të ndriçojë besimin e krishterë, i cili është në vend të parë, kurse patriotizrni nuk duket, porse kuptohet, ngase feja pa njerëz nuk është fe. Pra, patriotizmi tek Bogdani paraqitet tek pas fesë.
Qëllimit kryesor të Bogdanit, propagandimit të fesë së krishterë, si besirn i vetërn idea dhe i drejtë sikur i shmangen me qëllim analitikët e kohës sone, me çka autorit të "çetës së profetëve" i bëhet e padrejtë. Ai parathënien - "lexuesit të nderuar" - e përfundon këto fjalë : "Ta kesh me dije se unë shkrova per njerëz të padijshëm, pra për dobi të shenjtës fe, e jo për lavdin tim", e as për patriotizëm, do të thoshin gojëkëqinjët, kurse, ne qetë konstatojmë: - feja i ishte në vend të parë, pastaj kombi. Themi kështu dhe plotësisht pajtohemi me këtë rradhutje të gjërave primare siç bën edhe Bogdani.
Kur therni kështu, mendjen e kemi tek fakti se fej a si mishërim i së vërtetës, mirësisë dhe drejtësisë për të gjithë njerëzimin, e cila e mëson njeriun për vetveten e tij, prejardhjen dhe qëllimin e ekzistencës, duke i caktuar njëherit rrugët më të mira të zhvillimit të tij individual dhe shoqëror, e fisnikëror dhe përparon moralisht njeriun si personalitet dhe njerëzimin në tërësi pa kufizime kombëtare. Feja, si mësim mbi të vërtetën dhe vetë e vërteta janë sinonim i së mirës dhe të drejtës, kurse për kombin kjo nuk mund të thuhet, ngase kombi në vete përmban çdo gjë.
Të jesh i pastër dhe i vërtetë në besim fetar të drejtë, do të thotë që të integrosh në vete të gjitha virtytet njerezore nga të cilat kanë dobi të gjithë, edhe kombi. Kjo nuk do të mund të thuhet për kombin, ngase pjesëtarë i një kombi është edhe i ndershmi e edhe i pandershmi, hajni dhe mirëbërësi, vrasësi dhe... cilijo? Kombit i takojnë edhe të mirët e edhe të këqijtë, patrioti i vërtetë së bashku me tradhtarët dhe faqezinjtë. Kombi nuk është dhe nuk mund të jetë dëshmi e së mirës, e as e së keqes. Aty edhe pjesëtari më i ndershëm i tij mund të jetë i pandershëm ndaj pjesëtarit më të ndershëm të kombit tjetër, ngase vetëdija kombëtare i dikton që të anojë ne dobi të bashkëkombasit vrasës, e në dëm të njeriut të ndershëm të kombit të huaj. Bindja dhe besimi i vërtetë fetar këtë nuk do ta bënte dhe besimtari gjithherë do ta përkrahte të vërtetën dhe drejtësinë, njeriun si qenie e jo si komb, cka besojmë se paraqet një shkallë më të lartë të moralit nj'erëzor, sesa mund të jetë morali kombëtar.
Dhe kështu, derisa Bogdani shkruan, siç thotë vetë "për dobi të shenjtës fe", meritorët tanë ia dëgjojnë me vëmendje vetëm të rrahurit Mieshtëror të çekanit me germat e përdorura, shprehjet dhe presjet, pa e shikuar fare godinën të cilën e ndërton ai, thuajse Bogdani shkruan për hir të muzikës që lëshon tingëllima e çekanit! Kjo është një padrejtësi e madhe ndaj tribunit të popullit, i cili tenton te renovojë godinën e vjetruar të krishtërimit, e cila po i shembej çdo herë e më tepër para syve të tij të mjegulluar.
I bindur se populli kishte nevojë për atë godinël, ai i përvishet punës për renovimin e sai. Ky ishte qëllimi parësor i tij, kurse mjetet e punës, germat dhe fjalët, presjet dhe pikat etj. i paraqiten vetëm si domosdoshmëri për kryerjen e punës, madje me moton: sa më të mira mjetet dhe veglat e punës, puna më e lehtë dhe më e efektshme.
Kaq sa i përket Bogdanit patriot, qëllimi i të cilit, pra, ishte ngritja e vetëdijes së popullit të tij të paarsimuar dhe të prapambetur prej kohësh për nevojën dhe arsyen e besimit në Tinëzot, pikëfillimin dhe përfundimin e çdo gjëje. Ai këtë popull, i cili sipas bindjes së tij kishte më së tepërmi nevojë, dëshiron që ta edukojë sipas besimit fetar të krishterë, në mënyrë që edhe ai të fitojë dije dhe të fisnikërohet moralisât Për t'i bërë këtë të mirë kombit, ai shkroi shqip, në të vetmen gjuhë të kuptueshme për shumcën dërrmuese të popullatës dhe ç'është e vërteta, shkroi në këtë gjuhë më bukur se paraardhësit e tij, për çka gjithësesi edhe duhet t'i shprehim mirënjohjen tonë.
Por, meqenëse ai nuk shkroi shqip vetëm sa për të shkruar, por shkroi me qëllim të caktuar: - propagandimi i besimit të caktuar fetar, ne duhet bërë analizën e mënyrës së shtjellimit filozofik të qëllimit, gjegjësisht idesë së tij, dhe vetëm pastaj do të na ishte më e qartë madhësia apo vogëlsia bogdaniane si filozof dhe teolog.
Është për keqardhje dhe mashtruese deviza sipas së cilës veprojnë shumica e intelektualëve tanë, e cila gjithherë kërkon, pa përjashtim, që të gjendet një veti e mirë në popull, sado e vogël të jetë ajo, dhe pastaj të zmadhohet me mijëra herë, të zbukurohet gjerë ne fascinim, aq sa fillojnë të të mirren mendtë nga madhështia kombëtare. Kështu, studiuesi i vogël mund të fitojë epitetin doktor i madh, kurse guximtari i rrallë i vërejtjeve dhe pikëtimeve të vetive negative në popull shpallet hiç më pak se tradhtar. Këto janë ato shkëlqimet momentale që sillen rrotull mbi mjerimin e popuilit tonë, pa dijetarë dhe me përplot doktorë shkencash, shkëlqime mashtruese të drejtimit të gabuar në edukim, tërë bardhësi të qelqtë falso, e cila thyhet për të parën mundësi të përvetësimit të pandershëm material.
KREU I DYTË
Kur Bogdani shkroi në "Çetën e profetëve" (shk 1, ligj. 1, par. 2) se - nuk giendet njeti në botë aq shtazarak që do të thoshte se nuk ekziston Hyji, - ai nuk pandehte se mu në gjirin e popullit të tij do të gjenden njerëz të tillë, të cilët si të ditur që shtihen, me shembullin e tyre personal i bien moh këtij konstatimi dhe njëherit vërtetojnë pikën apo paragrafin e shtatë të kësaj ligjërate, gjegjësisht profecinë aktuale të profetit David:
"Detisa njetiu qe me nder, nuk u muar vesh, mi're"po kur u barazua me shtazël e padittira, atyre u përngiait". (Psalmi 40)
A s'është e vërtetë se edhe shkenca jonë, e cila prejardhjen e njeriut e nxjerr mga teoria darviniane, nuk kërkon asgjë tjetër përveç një barazimi të tillë!
Në tërë ligjëratën e parë të shkallës së parë teologjia dhe filozofia e Bogdanit qëndrojnë në lidhje të fortë kohezioni, duke e mbështetur njëra-tjetrën për mrekulli. Mirëpo, me kalimin në ligjëratën e dytë, ku Bogdani dëshiron që në mënyrë filozofike të dokumentojë "si është një Hyj në tri veta", gjërat komplikohen dhe ngatërrohen aq tepër sa ajo që thuhet me një rast si konkludim i prerë, në rreshtin pasues shkatërrohet me tërë vullgaritetin e një sharlatani, çka filozofisë së "hollë" të Bogdanit ijep ngjyrën e nj'ë filozofie mjeruese.
Bogdani filozof shumë shpejt e harron thënien e tij, të cilën e kishte cekur në shkallën 1 dhe ligjëratën 1, paragrafi 21, ku kishte përfunduar:
"Hyji i pakufishëm dhe i përsosur është larg ktijesave, që kanë zënë fïll dire janë të sosura, nuk mund të jepet ndonjë përjetësim në mes të Hyjit dhe njetiut."
dhe e cek shën Augustinin:
Marrim vesh aq sa mundemi, kur nuk mundemi besojmë, dhe vetminë, si ligj njerëzor që të bën përtac, të sillesh posi kafshë e pa të mirë, sic thotë Bogdani, e aplikon edhe në spjegimin e Hyjit të tij, me çka faktikisht vendos njëfarë përjetësimi. Ata të pafetë, siç i quan ai besimtarët e tesë islame, patën aq besim dhe fe sa që kurrë nuk u kujtuan që ta bëjnë një krahasim të tillë të marrë dhe njëherit ofendues.
A ndej nga lind ideja, vazhdon Bogdani, i thonë i Ati, e ideja që lindel i thonë i Biri. I ati, duke u sodittir giithherë në qenien e vet prodhon idenë e vet, te birin, posi njetiut të cilit, duke u sodittit pa ndërpretë në pasqyrë, pandërprerë edh e i prodhohet pamja e tij, gjegjësisht vetvetja.
Së pari, një soditje e tillë e pandërprerë do të ishte monotone edhe për vetë Hyj in dhe, së dyti, me atë soditje apo prodhim të vetvetes si në pasqyrë, do të prodhohej pamja e jo edhe vetvetja, do të reprodukohet një emitim jo i gjallë i asaj vehtjeje hyjnore, një si hije e vdekur e qenies se gjallë ekzistuese. Megjithatë, slç do të shihet më vaine, Bogdani me cdo kusht tenton që këtë tezë mbi trininë ta mbrojë me të gjitha mjetet e mundshme, duke përdorur edhe shprehje të cilat nuk i takojnë fare kulturës së një shkencëtari të mirëfilltë, siç tenton ndokush ta quajë Bogdanin. Aq më tepër na bën për t'u qeshur mendimi që dikush, duke reprodukuar pamjen e vet në pasqyrë asaj pamjeje t'i thoshte: biri ose bija ime!
"Birëria nuk qëndron ashtu se një send lind prej tjetrit, por duke lindur në shëmbëlltyrën e atit prej të cilit lind",
thotë Bo dani, dhe sqaron:
"Lisaave nuk u thonë bijtë e dheut, porfryt i dheut, sepse nukjanë në ngjashmëri me dheun".
Konfuzion i qëllimtë apo gabim i doktorit të filozofisë? Me ç'arsye, meqenëse një send lindka në shëmbëlltyrën e të atit, ai e merr dheun për atë të lisit, e jo lisin atë dhe farën e tij? Është e vërtetë dhe cdo kush pajtohet se lisi nuk është në ngjashmëri me dheun, por problemi as që mund të shtrohet në këtë mënyrë, përveç nëse nuk dëshirohet që të qitet fall. Edhe po të merrej si shembull i atërisë lisi, prapëseprapë nuk do të thuhej: lisi i biri i lisit, ngase atëria dhe bijëria janë shprehje të cilat sidomos kanë kuptim nëse përdoren si shprehje cilësimi tek njerëzimi si qenie e botës së gjallë organikel, e më pak në botën shtazore dhe aspak në atë bimore.
Mendja, sipas mësimit të krishterë dhe shpjegimit filozofik të Bogdanit, është Hyji, kurse ideja e mendjes, që është e ngjashme me mendjen, është i Biri. Shpirti i shenjtë nuk është në gjasim me ta, por sipas vullnetit njedh prej të dyve, andaj edhe quhet jo i biti, por shpirti i shenjtë.
Pra, vazhdon Bogdani, detyrohemi të rrëfejmë se Hyji është në tri veta e një në natyrë, sikur rrota e diellit, rrezja që lind prej saj dhe të nxehtët që njedh prej të dyjave. Rrota e diellit është diell, rrezja që lind prej tij është diell, e të nxehtët që rrjedh prej të dyjave është diell, ashtupra s'janë tre shpirtra, as tre diej, por një shpit i vetëm dhe një diell i vetëm.
Në këto tri veta asnjëra nuk është e para apo e fundit, më i madh apo me i vogël, por të tre në vte janë të njëmendtë dhe të amshueshëm.
Duke u mbështetur në këtë rezonim të Bogdanit, lehtë del të kuptohet se qenia e cila e reprodukon painjen e vet duke e soditur si në pasqyrë është e njëjtë me pamjen e reprodukuar dhe dashurinë që e lidh qenien me vetë pamjen e saj, dhe se asnjëra s'është as e para as e fundit, çka rrjedhimisht le të kuptohet se nga pamja mund të reprodukohet qenia, që s'ka fare logjikë, si dhe që nga dashuria mes qenies dhe pamjes të lindin që të dyja - qenia dhe reprodukimi i pamjes së saj, gjë që po ashtu nuk mund të qëndrojë. S'ka qenie - s'ka as reprodukim. Nga pasqyra e zbrazët nuk mund të prodhohet qenia, kurse për t'u reprodukuar reprodukimi i pamjes së qenies në pasqyrë, duhet së pari të ekzistojë qenia, ndryshe nuk mund të ketë reprodukim. Kjo madje i është e njohur çdo laiku. Po ashtu edhe dashuri në vete, pa qenie, nuk mund të ketë. Prandaj edhe qëndrimi filozolik se këtu nuk kemi të parë as të mbramë nuk qëndron. I pari gjithmonë duhet të ekzistojë, në mënyrë që të tjerët të mund të rriedhin prej tij.
Nevoja mbi ekzistimin e të parit shihet shumë mirë edhe tek Bogdani gjatë shtjellimit të ligjeratës së parë në shkallën e parë, atëherë kur Hyji ishte në vete, por me kalimin në ligjëratën e dytë, kur tentohet të shpjegohet ajo që edhe nuk mund të shhjegohet, si është një Hyj në tri veta, atëherë i humbet filli logjikës, e me këtë edhe mundësia për ta gjetur të vërtetën.
Thënia e Platonit, të cilën Bogdani e apostrofon në fund të kësaj ligjërate. për të sforcuar qëndrimin e vet teologjiko-filozofik mbi treshin hyjnor, po ashtu nuk qëndron. 
Platoni tha, cek Bogdani:
"Njoha njërin që bëti të gjitha gjërat dhe tjetrin, nga i cili u bënë të gjitha gjërat", me ç'rast mendon në të Atin dhe në të Birin, kurse shprehja - një që bëri - ka të bëjë me idenë si qenie, kurse - nga i cili u bënë - shpreh materien e nënshtruar vullnetit të idesë dhe ndërrimit të formes se saj.
Se ideja në filozofinë platonike është primare, kurse materia shprehet si domosdoshmëri e dorës së dytë, Bogdani e ka ditur. Mirëpo, duke dashur diç krejt tjetër, ai thënien e Platonit e përdor dhelpërisht në atë mënyrë sa lë mundësinë për t'u kuptuar se qysh Platoni paska vertetuar për Atin dhe të Birin. Këtë e kanë ditur edhe papët, kardinalët dhe tërë ajo botë e përparuar sipas teneqerrahjes së inteligjencisë sonë, por heshtën, siç thotë Ahmed Deedati, si minjtë e kishave. Dhe si të mos heshtin kur ai përparim i tyre nuk u mundësonte që në mënyrë bindëse ta dëshmojë tezën e marrë teologjike mbi trininë.
Megjithatë, siç do të na njoftojë më vonë I. Rugova, libri nuk mori vizën për botim, por u botua pas një vargu dredhish të ndërmarra nga tribuni ynë. Gënjeshtrat, mashtrimet, poshtërsitë, si dhe falsifikimet e Bogdanit humanist, tani e tutje nuk do të kenë të ndalur.
KREU I TRETË
Falsifikimi i shkrimit shenjtë - T r i n i a
Gjeneza (kreu 1): "Ta bëjmë njetiun sipas gjasimit dhe shëmbëlltyrës sonë", - Hyji, për të kallëzuat- shoqërinë e tre vetave, thotë bëjmë e jo bëj, shëmbëlltyrën tonë e jo timen. - Kështu e komenton fjalinë Bogdani, dhe për ata që mund të dyshojnë, me nguti vazhdon: Ky interpretim për fenë deklarohet nga Kuvendi i Sirmiensit në kreun 14; "Nëse thotë dikush, meqë është shkruat-, të bëjmë njeriun etj., se nuk i flet i ati të birit, por se ai i flet vetvetes, qoftë mallkuar, lidhui, e mbajtur."
Ç't'i thuhet kësaj klithjeje dëshpëruese të të paaftit, i cili duke mos pasur aftësi për të rezistuar me fakte, kërkon bindje të pakushtimtë, symbyllazi dhe me duar të lidhura përtndryshe të bjer mallkimi !
Çfarë besimi mund të jetë ky dhe çfarë filozofie është kjo, kur të gjitha degët dhe pipat e arsyes së shëndoshë të trungut fetar i shkurton njëanshëm dhe me mallkim tenton që të mbrojë "bukurinë" e cungut të ngurtë fetar? Në qoftë se pranohet ky besim dhe kjo filozofi, e cila e përjashton arsyen e logjikës së shëndoshë, atëherë feja e krishterë do t'i përngjante një këshillimoreje për memecë, të cilët nuk guxojnë të flasin as të mendojnë, por të cilët kanë vetëm një detyrë: që të binden dhe të mos nxënë kurrë në gojë fjalën logjikë, e cila është mëkatare sa edhe vetë djalli dhe e cila është e përjashtuar nga fjalori kristian!
Kreun 18 të Gjenezës: - "Iu paraqit Zoti ynë Abrahamil dhe iu dukën afër tij tre veta, të cilat ai i adhuroi deli në tokë ditke thënë, 0 Zot, nëse gieta hir në sytë e tu" etj, Bogdani e komenton në atë mënyrë që Zotynë, thotë, është në tre veta njaj Hyj i vetëm, prandaj abrahami atyre tre vetvie u thotë "O Zot", dhe i adhuron për një të vetmin Hyj. Vetëmse Bogdani i mirë, këtu, nuk na e sqaron se cilit nga ata tre veta Abrahami iu drejtua me "O Zot ... ", pasi që ata tre veta do të duhej qenë një i vetmi Hyj, por me pamje të njëjtë të tre vetave. Iu drejtua Atit, Birit apo Shpirtit të shenjtë? Natyrisht se përgjigjja e saktë do të ishte: Asnjërit! Asnjërit nga ata të tre, por vetëm Zotit të vërtetë, i cili edhe pse me pamje nuk ishte prezent, Abrahami Atij iu falënderua për mysafirët e ardhur dhe atij i drejtohet me "O Zot", po sikur ne në raste të ndryshme falënderimi gjatë bisedës me bashkëbisedues themi - "O Zot shyqyr", etj., por me atë rast nuk e titullojmë bashkëbiseduesin. Ose, në raste të dëshpërimit kur bashkëbiseduesit apo grumbullit të njerëzve i thuhet: "O Zot, po ç'po bëhet kështu?!"
Me këtë nuk do të thotë se ne i jemi drejtuar cilitdo nga ata, duke e titulluar dhe njohur për Zot. Prandaj Abrahami nuk iu drejtua asnjërit nga ata tre vetat me thirrjen "O Zot, nëse gjeta hir në sytë e tu" etj., por si mikpritës që ishte dhe i përmalluar për mysafirë, ai falënderoi Zotin për mirësinë që pati duke i sjellë atij vizitues, ngase bindja e besimtarit është se asgjë nuk ndodh pa dijen dhe lejen e Perëndisë.
Megjithatë, duke dashur që me çdo kusht ta dokumentojë trininë, në paragrafin 7 të ligj. iii, shk. I, duke komentuar fjalët e kreut 3 të Eksodit, në të cilat thuhet:
"'Unë jam ai që jam, kështu thuaju të bijve të Izraelit, ai që është më dërgoi mua tek ju. Pastaj u ndal e tha: Ke për tu thënë të bijve të Izraelit, Zotynë, Hyji i Abrahamit e Hyji i Izakut e Hyji i Jakobit më dërgoi te ju, ky emërpër mua është i përjetshëm",
Bogdani thotë: -
Ato fjalë tri herë në Tinëzot do të thotë se ai është në tir veta, ndonëse një në natyrë apo qenie, dhe se të tre vetat janë të përjetshme.
Është e vërtetë se të përsëriturit e emrit Hyj tri herë, si Hyj i Abrahamit, i Izakut dhe i Jakobit nuk është i rastësishëm, po jo për të treguar farë trinie, por për të dokumentuar më bindshëm të vetmin Zot, gjithnjë dhe në periudha të ndryshme kohore, i cili nuk ndërrohet dhe është i përjetshëm. Prandaj ai edhe është Hyj i Abrahamit, siç është edhe me vone po i njëjti Hyj i pandryshuar i Izakut, dhe po ashtu i nj'ëjti Hyj i Jakobit. Me këtë përsëritje vetëm dëshirohet të tregohet pandryshueshmëria e Hyjit në krahasim me ndryshimin kohor të kësaj bote. Këtu, në këtë botë, çdo gjë ndryshon dhe rrjedh sipas ligjeve të caktuara. Njerëzit lindin dhe vdesin, kurse Hyji qëndron, për të gjithë i njëjtë, vetëm një, prej fillimit e gjer në të sosur të çdo gjëje. Ai është ligjdhënës dhe të gjitha ligjet i nënshtrohen atij, kurse vetë nuk u nënshtro het asnjërit nga ato. Kjo dokumentohet me përsëritjet e cekura.
Si do ta komentonte Bogdani fjalinë në të cilën Hyji do të përmendej pesë herë: si Hyj i Adamit, Hyj i Noeut, ngase i njëjti Hyj ishte edhe i tyre, e pastaj të cekeshin edhe tre të përmendurit? Qëndrimin që do ta kishte Bogdani dhe bota e krishterë në lidhje me këtë mundësi nuk e dimë, por arsyen përse u përmend Hyji tri herë e jo pesë, e marrim me mend: bota ishte përmbytur në moshën 600-vjecare të Noeut. Jeta kishte filluar prej së pari dhe gjuhët ishin ndarë në 72 sosh. Abrahami, nga i cili kishte prejardhjen populli izraelit, të cilit përmes profetit Mojse po i drejtohej Zoti, lindi 161 vjet pas kësaj ndarjeje. Nga ai lindi Izaku, e nga Izaku - Jakobi. Oë të tre ishin besimtarë dhe adhurues të një të vetmit Zot, dhe ishin paraardhës të popullit, të cilit përmes profetit Moise i drejtoheshin fjalët e Perëndisë. Prandaj ai edhe ishte Hyj i Abrahamit, paraardhësit të izraelitëve, por edhe i njëjti Hyj i Izakut, po ashtu njëri nga paraardhësit izraelit, si dhe ishte Hyj i Jakobit, i cili s'ishte askush tjetër përveç vetë paraardhësi i drejtpërdrejtë i izraelitëve, d.m.th. i njëjti, vetëm një, i cili është Po ashtu i njëjtë edhe për kohën e Mojsiut kur edhe po i drejtonte fjalët, po sikur kishte qenë gjithmonë i njëjtë edhe më herët dhe sikur do të jetë gjithmonë i njëjtë edhe më vone,porjo në tresh, por njësh, unikat i papërsëritur. Meqë populli izraelit ishte i vetmi popull besimtar, kurse të tjerët ishin paganë, është e arsyeshme që përmenden profetët e atij populli: Abrahami, Izaku dhe jakobi. E Hyji ishte i vetmi Zot në të cilin ata kishin besuar, i njëjti Hyj.
Në paragrafin pasues 8 të shk. dhe ligj. së njëjtë, Bogdani cek se si Davidi profet (psalmi 66) thotë:
"Na bekoftë neve Hyji, Hyji ynë na bekoftë neve" dhe përfundon:
Hyji do të thotë Hyji Ati, na bekoftë neve i Biri, Hyji ynë - dhe duke dashur që të krijojë trininë, fjalisë së Davidit i shton nga vetja - "sepse e bëri njeri, na bekoftë neve Shpirti i shenjtë.
Dhe, natyrisht, këtë trillim të vetëdijshëm dikush e quan filozofi.
Pra, "Na bekoftë neve Hyji, Hyji ynë na bekoftë neve", është thënie e profetit David Shtesa "na bekoftë neve Shpirti i shenjtë" nxirret kinse si konkludim nga një shtesë e mëhershme, "sepse e bëri njeri''               
                                                          08-23-       2002..

----------


## Kallmeti

Veçoritë Dhe Rëndësia E Pjetër Bogdanit Sipas Kritikës Bashkëkohore Shqiptare

Me rastin e 300-vjetorit të vdekjes së Pjetër Bogdanit, më 1989, Redaksia e Botimeve e "Rilindjes" në Prishtinë botoi veprën e tij "Çeta e profetëve". 
Që në hyrje të analizës së vepres ceket se duke filluar prej Pal Engjëllit, autorit të Formulës së pagëzimit (1462), e deri tek De Rada, Pjetër Bogdani zë një vend qendror në gjithë letërsinë shqiptare, sidomos si prozator i madh, e njëherësh si poet, filozof, shkencëtar, teolog, etj. Eqrem Çabej e vlerëson si një stilist të rrallë, i cili arriti nivelin e lartë të përsosshmërisë gjuhësore dhe artistike. 
Aty ceket edhe se vepra në fjalë e P. Bogdanit është vlerësuar si një nga "kryeveprat e letërsisë shqiptare" dhe se vlerat e larta filozofike (teologjike) dhe artistikoletrare të saj imponuan që vepra të botohet në qendrën më të njohur të Rilindjes evropiane, në Padovë. Vepra gjeti interesim edhe tek lexuesit jashtë gjuhës shqipe, sidomos në Itali. Në Palermo të Italisë, tek arbëreshët, shërbente si libër shkollor, e po ashtu ceket se edhe gramatika e parë e botuar në gjuhën shqipe qe mbështetur në alfabetin e Bogdanit, ngase ai ishte më i përsosur se i Budit dhe i Bardhit. Pra, përmes fjalorit dhe Gramatikës, që në një mënyrë u hartua mbi bazë të veprës së P. Bogdanit, u vu.në themelet për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe. 
Këtë vepër të madhe, të njeriut të madh, sipas A. Stratikoit, duhet marrë si objekt të denjë për studime të mëdha jo vetëm shqiptarët, por edhe dijetarët e kombeve të tjera. Mijatoviqi, p.sh., mahnitet me pasurinë e detajeve dhe qartësinë e veprës dhe i duket gati e pabesueshme që një vepër e tillë të ketë mundur të shkruhet në shek. xvn, gjë që, siç e thotë ai, tregon pasurinë e gjuhës shqipe, pasi ka mundur te thuhen shqip gjithë ato tema abstrakte që thuhen edhe italisht. 
Mijatoviqit dhe mund t'i duket e pabesueshme, kurse ne për një çast edhe mund të krenohemi me këtë thënie të tij, por kur të kujtohemi se ne kemi prejardhje shumë të hershme dhe traditë mijëravjeçare, si pasardhës të popullit të lashtë ilir, atëherë thënia e Mijatoviqit më tepër na tingëllon si një ironi e idhët sesa një befasi jona e këndshme me të cilën e kënaqim mikun. Fundi i fundit kultura 2000-vjeçare, e cila pretendohet se na takon, nuk do të duhej të linte hapësirë për t'u befasuar miku Mijatoviq. Por, ne dimë që të gëzohemi si fëmija kur mendojmë se dikush është duke na lavduar. 
Sa u përket të dhënave jetësore për Bogdanin, aty thuhet se pas kryerjes së shkollimit fillor dhe të mesëm, si dhe pas përfundimit të studimeve në Loreto apo Padovë, ai u shugurua prift, e pastaj sërish shkoi në Itali për studime të Farta në teologji dhe filozofi, por talii në Romë, ku edhe doktoroi. Me t'u kthyer punoi si ipeshkëv i Shkodrës 21 vjet dhe kishte nën mbikëqyrje edhe argjipeshkvinë e Tivarit. 
Gjatë udhëheqjes së tij me selinë e Shkupit shkroi dhe botoi "Çetën e profetëve". Po ashtu thuhet se ishte kundërshtar i rreptë i turqve dhe i metodave të tyre që përdornin kundër popujve të shtypur, sidomos kundër klerikëve, dhe se në bazë të marrëdhënieve që kishte me Romën dhe Vjenën, angazhohej për një kryengritje gjithëpopullore. Ai personalisht e kishte pritur komandantin e ushtrisë austriake dhe e kishte përcjellë gjer në Prizren, ku gjenerali sëmuret nga murtaja, vdes dhe varrosetnë në një kishë në Prizren. Pas një viti, më 6 dhjetor 1689 nga e njëjta sëmundje vdes në Prishtinë edhe P. Bogdani. 
I nipi i P. Bogdanit, Gjergj Bogdani, më 20 dhjetor 1689 përmes një letre dërguar në Romë bën me dije se trupin e P. Bogdanit, arqipeshkëvl, turqit e kishin nxjerrë nga varri dhe ua kishin hedhur qenve në tregun e Prishtinës. Kjo është pak a shumë historia jetësore e cila na jepet për Bogdanin. 
Sa i përket historisë së krijimit të veprës, aty ceket se ajo fillon prej 25.6.1675, kur ai me një leter dërguar Kuvendit të Propagandës kërkon për t'ia shtypur veprën. Megjithatë, thuhet aty, vepra iu shtyp në Padovë, tek më 1685, pasi që e kishte përkthyer edhe në italishte dhe pranuar që të shkruhet posi një fjalor në dy shtylla italisht e shqip, çka u prit mirë edhe tek lexuesit italianë, e që bëri që ajo të botohet edhe në dy botime të njëpasnjëshme (1691, 1702). 
Botimit të parë të veprës i paraprijnë 23 parathënie dhe përkushtime të autorëve të ndryshëm në gjuhën shqipe, italiane dhe serbokroate, cka thuhet se ishte një dukuri e rrallë e kohës dhe paraqet përkrahjen nga personalitete të ndryshme të vlerës së madhe të veprës dhe respektin ndaj autorit. 
Edhe Bogdani, thuhet aty, i shkroi tri parathënie, në të cilat paraqet motivet kryesore që e frymëzuan që të shkruante veprën, idealet e larta njerëzore dhe patriotike, ngase "po dergjet atdheu në robëri të errët, i verbuar me dy palë mjegulla të zeza mbi faqe, qëjanë mëkati dhe mosdija". 
Në letrën "lexuesit të nderuar" thotë: "Nuk shkrova për lavdin tim, por për dobi të shenjtës fe". 
Shtatëmbëdhjetë përkushtimet dhe tekstet e tjera ngrisin lart fytyrën e Bogdanit dhe veprën e tij, ngase patriotizmi dhe humanizmi i Bogdanit dhe i veprës, si dhe përcaktimi i tij në luftë konsekuente kundër turqve dhe angazhimi i tij organizativ për rezistencë, siç thuhet, i paska frymëzuar këta poetë që ta krahasojnë me Skënderbeun dhe epopenë e tij të lavdishme. 
Për t'u vërejtur më mirë madhështia e Bogdanit, fillohet të numërohen gjuhët të cilat i ka njohur ai e që ishin: italishtja, latinishtja, greqishtja (e vjetër), serbokroatishtja, turqishtja, si dhe (për nevojat e biblikumit) hebraishtja, arabishtja, armenishtja dhe sanskritishtja dhe jepet për t'u kuptuar se ndoshta e njihte edhe frëngjishten dhe gjermanishten. 
Në fund, si përfundim i qëndrimit kritik për veprën "Çeta e profetëve" qëndron:
"Vetëm vetëdija dhe besimi i thellë në forcën e gjuhës shqipe, këtë intelektual dhe patriot të madh e shtyri të shkruajë një vepër kaq të madhe. Në personalitetin e tij duhet parë gjeniun në punën e tij: shkriu dijen e kohës së përparuar, artin e vet e vuri në mbrojtjen e idealeve të veta, duke ia kushtuar në radhë të parë kombit.
Prej vlerave të shumta shencore dhe artstiko-letrare të veprës së P. Bogdanit dallohet trajtimi dhe vendosja e drejtë e çështjeve etnopsikologjike dhe historike, pasuria e madhe gjuhësore në shtjellimin e lëndës në prozën shkencore, humanizmi i lartë në paraqitjen e realitetit të kohës, filozofia, intelekti i rrallë letrar, etj.
Ai hapi shtigje dinjitoze kah vlerat evropiane, çka shihet në idenë për lëvizjen ballkanike, për liri kombëtare dhe shpirtërore.
I. Rugova shkruan: "Kjo vepër, thënë metaforisht, ashtu si e thotë Bogdani për parimin e tij filozofik, Zotin, është një krua i gjallë, ku mendja dhe shpirti ynë do të gjejë kënaqësi dhe shqetësim intelektual, ku shumëkush mund të marrë ujë, e s'do të shteret lehtë".
Arti i të shkruarit dhe ligjërimit që mishërohet në vepër si tregues i nivelit të kulturës dhe zhvillimit intelektual të tij dhe angazhimi dinjitoz si prijës dhe tribun popullor e ngrisin lart veprën e tij madhore, të lindur në gurrat e një humanizmi të thellë, duke i treguar popullit rrugën e zhvillimit të lirë e të pavarur, andej kah bota e përparuar."
KREU I PARË 
Ishte kjo pra, shkurtimisht, reklama ne ngjyra që i bëhet veprës "Çeta e profetëve" të shkruar para më se 300 vjetësh nga Pjetër Bogdani. 
Me reklamën e kritikës bashkëkohore cilido lexues do të pajtohej në tërësi, me një të vetmin kusht: që vetë veprën të mos e lexojë fare.
Mirëpo lexuesi ynë, i shtyrë nga një patriotizëm që ia përvëlon shpirtin, e pse jo ndoshta edhe i nxitur nga krimbi i kërshërisë, atij mbreti të dijes, ka mundësi, e sigurisht se edhe do të pajtohet në tërësi me analizën e bërë nga aspekti letrar-historik dhe gjuhësor në përgjithësi, kurse nga aspekti filozofiko-historik, e pse jo edhe humanist dhe njerëzor, po ta lexojë veprën, do të hasë në një konfuzion të thellë dhe në një mospajtim total në mes të reklamës së ylbertë, e cila i bëhet veprës, dhe poshtërsive të cilat i has në vetë veprën.
Pluhuri i filozofisë së hirit tek Boodani, doktor filozofie dhe teologjie, nuk shkëlqen fare si na servohet me dhunë nga bashkëmendimtarët e tij dhe interesxhinjtë e tjerë.
Që në fillim dëshirojmë të cekim se Bogdanit ia pranojmë të drejtën që ta mbrojë besimin e tij, fenë e krishterë, me argumente dhe fakte. Mirëpo, nuk do t'ia pranojmë të drejtën as Bogdanit e as të tjerëve që atëherë kur tezat e tij janë të tejdukshme, kundërthënëse dhe jobindëse, që të drejtën e tij rnbi të vërtetën të provojë ta realizojë përmes fyerjeve të pashembullta të kundërshtarit ideologjik, besimit islam, pa le të jenë ato edhe fyerje prej "humanisti".
Qëndrimi i I. Rugovës se vepra është një krua ku mendja dhe shpirti ynë do të gjejë kënaqësi dhe shqetësim intelektual, po të mos kishte në vete atë vrerin e hipokrizisë, do të të bënte për t'u qeshur. Mbase Rugova kur e ka thënë këtë ka menduar në ateistë, të cilët veprën e kanë marrë për një përrallë të bukur të gjuhës shqipe të cilës, kuptohet, nuki besojnë, pore lexojnënga arsyeja se është një vepër e vjetër e shkruar në gjuhën shqipe. Me këtë rast, si duket, Rugova e kishte harruar popullin e vet shumicë të konfesionit islam. Ai sikur është i tascinuar me germat dhe shprehjet që i përdor Bogdani, ngase janë të shkruara shqip, dhe nuk i është me rëndësi se çka krejt përmban fjalia në vete. E fjalia, qoftë edhe shqip e shkruar, mund të shprehë një të pavërtetë, por edhe mundet që të lëndojë në shpirt.
Konstatimi i tij për shqetësim intelektuai është i vërtetë dhe real, por për kënaqësi do të duhej pyetur 90 përqindëshin e popullit shqiptar! Kemi bindjen se askush nuk do të ndiente kënaqësi po qe se fyhet, qoftë edhe në gjuhën e tij amtare, pra në gjuhën shqipe, siç kemi të bëjmë me këtë rast.
Letra e P. Bogdanit dërguar patronit të tij Barbadik, nga aspekti letrar vërtet është e shkruar bukur dhe e vetmja gjë që i pengon krenarlsë së njohur shqiptare është lajkatimi i tepërt i Bogdanit që i bën atij. Mbase koha do të ketë kërkuar ashtu.
Në "Të primit përpara letrarit " Bogdani thotë:
"Ku lulëzojnë shkencëtarët, letrarët dhe dija, lulëzon e mira". "E duke qenë dheu i Arbërit në mesin e të parëve, nuk mund të qëndroj në hiri të Tinëzot, e as nuk mund të shelbohet pa pasur kush ta ndriçoi në dije e në fe, ngase fej a fitohet nga të dëgjuarit". Pra, të dëgjuarit i nevojitet që të ndriçojë besimin e krishterë, i cili është në vend të parë, kurse patriotizrni nuk duket, porse kuptohet, ngase feja pa njerëz nuk është fe. Pra, patriotizmi tek Bogdani paraqitet tek pas fesë.
Qëllimit kryesor të Bogdanit, propagandimit të fesë së krishterë, si besirn i vetërn idea dhe i drejtë sikur i shmangen me qëllim analitikët e kohës sone, me çka autorit të "çetës së profetëve" i bëhet e padrejtë. Ai parathënien - "lexuesit të nderuar" - e përfundon këto fjalë : "Ta kesh me dije se unë shkrova per njerëz të padijshëm, pra për dobi të shenjtës fe, e jo për lavdin tim", e as për patriotizëm, do të thoshin gojëkëqinjët, kurse, ne qetë konstatojmë: - feja i ishte në vend të parë, pastaj kombi. Themi kështu dhe plotësisht pajtohemi me këtë rradhutje të gjërave primare siç bën edhe Bogdani.
Kur therni kështu, mendjen e kemi tek fakti se fej a si mishërim i së vërtetës, mirësisë dhe drejtësisë për të gjithë njerëzimin, e cila e mëson njeriun për vetveten e tij, prejardhjen dhe qëllimin e ekzistencës, duke i caktuar njëherit rrugët më të mira të zhvillimit të tij individual dhe shoqëror, e fisnikëror dhe përparon moralisht njeriun si personalitet dhe njerëzimin në tërësi pa kufizime kombëtare. Feja, si mësim mbi të vërtetën dhe vetë e vërteta janë sinonim i së mirës dhe të drejtës, kurse për kombin kjo nuk mund të thuhet, ngase kombi në vete përmban çdo gjë.
Të jesh i pastër dhe i vërtetë në besim fetar të drejtë, do të thotë që të integrosh në vete të gjitha virtytet njerezore nga të cilat kanë dobi të gjithë, edhe kombi. Kjo nuk do të mund të thuhet për kombin, ngase pjesëtarë i një kombi është edhe i ndershmi e edhe i pandershmi, hajni dhe mirëbërësi, vrasësi dhe... cilijo? Kombit i takojnë edhe të mirët e edhe të këqijtë, patrioti i vërtetë së bashku me tradhtarët dhe faqezinjtë. Kombi nuk është dhe nuk mund të jetë dëshmi e së mirës, e as e së keqes. Aty edhe pjesëtari më i ndershëm i tij mund të jetë i pandershëm ndaj pjesëtarit më të ndershëm të kombit tjetër, ngase vetëdija kombëtare i dikton që të anojë ne dobi të bashkëkombasit vrasës, e në dëm të njeriut të ndershëm të kombit të huaj. Bindja dhe besimi i vërtetë fetar këtë nuk do ta bënte dhe besimtari gjithherë do ta përkrahte të vërtetën dhe drejtësinë, njeriun si qenie e jo si komb, cka besojmë se paraqet një shkallë më të lartë të moralit nj'erëzor, sesa mund të jetë morali kombëtar.
Dhe kështu, derisa Bogdani shkruan, siç thotë vetë "për dobi të shenjtës fe", meritorët tanë ia dëgjojnë me vëmendje vetëm të rrahurit Mieshtëror të çekanit me germat e përdorura, shprehjet dhe presjet, pa e shikuar fare godinën të cilën e ndërton ai, thuajse Bogdani shkruan për hir të muzikës që lëshon tingëllima e çekanit! Kjo është një padrejtësi e madhe ndaj tribunit të popullit, i cili tenton te renovojë godinën e vjetruar të krishtërimit, e cila po i shembej çdo herë e më tepër para syve të tij të mjegulluar.
I bindur se populli kishte nevojë për atë godinël, ai i përvishet punës për renovimin e sai. Ky ishte qëllimi parësor i tij, kurse mjetet e punës, germat dhe fjalët, presjet dhe pikat etj. i paraqiten vetëm si domosdoshmëri për kryerjen e punës, madje me moton: sa më të mira mjetet dhe veglat e punës, puna më e lehtë dhe më e efektshme.
Kaq sa i përket Bogdanit patriot, qëllimi i të cilit, pra, ishte ngritja e vetëdijes së popullit të tij të paarsimuar dhe të prapambetur prej kohësh për nevojën dhe arsyen e besimit në Tinëzot, pikëfillimin dhe përfundimin e çdo gjëje. Ai këtë popull, i cili sipas bindjes së tij kishte më së tepërmi nevojë, dëshiron që ta edukojë sipas besimit fetar të krishterë, në mënyrë që edhe ai të fitojë dije dhe të fisnikërohet moralisât Për t'i bërë këtë të mirë kombit, ai shkroi shqip, në të vetmen gjuhë të kuptueshme për shumcën dërrmuese të popullatës dhe ç'është e vërteta, shkroi në këtë gjuhë më bukur se paraardhësit e tij, për çka gjithësesi edhe duhet t'i shprehim mirënjohjen tonë.
Por, meqenëse ai nuk shkroi shqip vetëm sa për të shkruar, por shkroi me qëllim të caktuar: - propagandimi i besimit të caktuar fetar, ne duhet bërë analizën e mënyrës së shtjellimit filozofik të qëllimit, gjegjësisht idesë së tij, dhe vetëm pastaj do të na ishte më e qartë madhësia apo vogëlsia bogdaniane si filozof dhe teolog.
Është për keqardhje dhe mashtruese deviza sipas së cilës veprojnë shumica e intelektualëve tanë, e cila gjithherë kërkon, pa përjashtim, që të gjendet një veti e mirë në popull, sado e vogël të jetë ajo, dhe pastaj të zmadhohet me mijëra herë, të zbukurohet gjerë ne fascinim, aq sa fillojnë të të mirren mendtë nga madhështia kombëtare. Kështu, studiuesi i vogël mund të fitojë epitetin doktor i madh, kurse guximtari i rrallë i vërejtjeve dhe pikëtimeve të vetive negative në popull shpallet hiç më pak se tradhtar. Këto janë ato shkëlqimet momentale që sillen rrotull mbi mjerimin e popuilit tonë, pa dijetarë dhe me përplot doktorë shkencash, shkëlqime mashtruese të drejtimit të gabuar në edukim, tërë bardhësi të qelqtë falso, e cila thyhet për të parën mundësi të përvetësimit të pandershëm material.
KREU I DYTË
Kur Bogdani shkroi në "Çetën e profetëve" (shk 1, ligj. 1, par. 2) se - nuk giendet njeti në botë aq shtazarak që do të thoshte se nuk ekziston Hyji, - ai nuk pandehte se mu në gjirin e popullit të tij do të gjenden njerëz të tillë, të cilët si të ditur që shtihen, me shembullin e tyre personal i bien moh këtij konstatimi dhe njëherit vërtetojnë pikën apo paragrafin e shtatë të kësaj ligjërate, gjegjësisht profecinë aktuale të profetit David:
"Detisa njetiu qe me nder, nuk u muar vesh, mi're"po kur u barazua me shtazël e padittira, atyre u përngiait". (Psalmi 40)
A s'është e vërtetë se edhe shkenca jonë, e cila prejardhjen e njeriut e nxjerr mga teoria darviniane, nuk kërkon asgjë tjetër përveç një barazimi të tillë!
Në tërë ligjëratën e parë të shkallës së parë teologjia dhe filozofia e Bogdanit qëndrojnë në lidhje të fortë kohezioni, duke e mbështetur njëra-tjetrën për mrekulli. Mirëpo, me kalimin në ligjëratën e dytë, ku Bogdani dëshiron që në mënyrë filozofike të dokumentojë "si është një Hyj në tri veta", gjërat komplikohen dhe ngatërrohen aq tepër sa ajo që thuhet me një rast si konkludim i prerë, në rreshtin pasues shkatërrohet me tërë vullgaritetin e një sharlatani, çka filozofisë së "hollë" të Bogdanit ijep ngjyrën e nj'ë filozofie mjeruese.
Bogdani filozof shumë shpejt e harron thënien e tij, të cilën e kishte cekur në shkallën 1 dhe ligjëratën 1, paragrafi 21, ku kishte përfunduar:
"Hyji i pakufishëm dhe i përsosur është larg ktijesave, që kanë zënë fïll dire janë të sosura, nuk mund të jepet ndonjë përjetësim në mes të Hyjit dhe njetiut."
dhe e cek shën Augustinin:
Marrim vesh aq sa mundemi, kur nuk mundemi besojmë, dhe vetminë, si ligj njerëzor që të bën përtac, të sillesh posi kafshë e pa të mirë, sic thotë Bogdani, e aplikon edhe në spjegimin e Hyjit të tij, me çka faktikisht vendos njëfarë përjetësimi. Ata të pafetë, siç i quan ai besimtarët e tesë islame, patën aq besim dhe fe sa që kurrë nuk u kujtuan që ta bëjnë një krahasim të tillë të marrë dhe njëherit ofendues.
A ndej nga lind ideja, vazhdon Bogdani, i thonë i Ati, e ideja që lindel i thonë i Biri. I ati, duke u sodittir giithherë në qenien e vet prodhon idenë e vet, te birin, posi njetiut të cilit, duke u sodittit pa ndërpretë në pasqyrë, pandërprerë edh e i prodhohet pamja e tij, gjegjësisht vetvetja.
Së pari, një soditje e tillë e pandërprerë do të ishte monotone edhe për vetë Hyj in dhe, së dyti, me atë soditje apo prodhim të vetvetes si në pasqyrë, do të prodhohej pamja e jo edhe vetvetja, do të reprodukohet një emitim jo i gjallë i asaj vehtjeje hyjnore, një si hije e vdekur e qenies se gjallë ekzistuese. Megjithatë, slç do të shihet më vaine, Bogdani me cdo kusht tenton që këtë tezë mbi trininë ta mbrojë me të gjitha mjetet e mundshme, duke përdorur edhe shprehje të cilat nuk i takojnë fare kulturës së një shkencëtari të mirëfilltë, siç tenton ndokush ta quajë Bogdanin. Aq më tepër na bën për t'u qeshur mendimi që dikush, duke reprodukuar pamjen e vet në pasqyrë asaj pamjeje t'i thoshte: biri ose bija ime!
"Birëria nuk qëndron ashtu se një send lind prej tjetrit, por duke lindur në shëmbëlltyrën e atit prej të cilit lind",
thotë Bo dani, dhe sqaron:
"Lisaave nuk u thonë bijtë e dheut, porfryt i dheut, sepse nukjanë në ngjashmëri me dheun".
Konfuzion i qëllimtë apo gabim i doktorit të filozofisë? Me ç'arsye, meqenëse një send lindka në shëmbëlltyrën e të atit, ai e merr dheun për atë të lisit, e jo lisin atë dhe farën e tij? Është e vërtetë dhe cdo kush pajtohet se lisi nuk është në ngjashmëri me dheun, por problemi as që mund të shtrohet në këtë mënyrë, përveç nëse nuk dëshirohet që të qitet fall. Edhe po të merrej si shembull i atërisë lisi, prapëseprapë nuk do të thuhej: lisi i biri i lisit, ngase atëria dhe bijëria janë shprehje të cilat sidomos kanë kuptim nëse përdoren si shprehje cilësimi tek njerëzimi si qenie e botës së gjallë organikel, e më pak në botën shtazore dhe aspak në atë bimore.
Mendja, sipas mësimit të krishterë dhe shpjegimit filozofik të Bogdanit, është Hyji, kurse ideja e mendjes, që është e ngjashme me mendjen, është i Biri. Shpirti i shenjtë nuk është në gjasim me ta, por sipas vullnetit njedh prej të dyve, andaj edhe quhet jo i biti, por shpirti i shenjtë.
Pra, vazhdon Bogdani, detyrohemi të rrëfejmë se Hyji është në tri veta e një në natyrë, sikur rrota e diellit, rrezja që lind prej saj dhe të nxehtët që njedh prej të dyjave. Rrota e diellit është diell, rrezja që lind prej tij është diell, e të nxehtët që rrjedh prej të dyjave është diell, ashtupra s'janë tre shpirtra, as tre diej, por një shpit i vetëm dhe një diell i vetëm.
Në këto tri veta asnjëra nuk është e para apo e fundit, më i madh apo me i vogël, por të tre në vte janë të njëmendtë dhe të amshueshëm.
Duke u mbështetur në këtë rezonim të Bogdanit, lehtë del të kuptohet se qenia e cila e reprodukon painjen e vet duke e soditur si në pasqyrë është e njëjtë me pamjen e reprodukuar dhe dashurinë që e lidh qenien me vetë pamjen e saj, dhe se asnjëra s'është as e para as e fundit, çka rrjedhimisht le të kuptohet se nga pamja mund të reprodukohet qenia, që s'ka fare logjikë, si dhe që nga dashuria mes qenies dhe pamjes të lindin që të dyja - qenia dhe reprodukimi i pamjes së saj, gjë që po ashtu nuk mund të qëndrojë. S'ka qenie - s'ka as reprodukim. Nga pasqyra e zbrazët nuk mund të prodhohet qenia, kurse për t'u reprodukuar reprodukimi i pamjes së qenies në pasqyrë, duhet së pari të ekzistojë qenia, ndryshe nuk mund të ketë reprodukim. Kjo madje i është e njohur çdo laiku. Po ashtu edhe dashuri në vete, pa qenie, nuk mund të ketë. Prandaj edhe qëndrimi filozolik se këtu nuk kemi të parë as të mbramë nuk qëndron. I pari gjithmonë duhet të ekzistojë, në mënyrë që të tjerët të mund të rriedhin prej tij.
Nevoja mbi ekzistimin e të parit shihet shumë mirë edhe tek Bogdani gjatë shtjellimit të ligjeratës së parë në shkallën e parë, atëherë kur Hyji ishte në vete, por me kalimin në ligjëratën e dytë, kur tentohet të shpjegohet ajo që edhe nuk mund të shhjegohet, si është një Hyj në tri veta, atëherë i humbet filli logjikës, e me këtë edhe mundësia për ta gjetur të vërtetën.
Thënia e Platonit, të cilën Bogdani e apostrofon në fund të kësaj ligjërate. për të sforcuar qëndrimin e vet teologjiko-filozofik mbi treshin hyjnor, po ashtu nuk qëndron. 
Platoni tha, cek Bogdani:
"Njoha njërin që bëti të gjitha gjërat dhe tjetrin, nga i cili u bënë të gjitha gjërat", me ç'rast mendon në të Atin dhe në të Birin, kurse shprehja - një që bëri - ka të bëjë me idenë si qenie, kurse - nga i cili u bënë - shpreh materien e nënshtruar vullnetit të idesë dhe ndërrimit të formes se saj.
Se ideja në filozofinë platonike është primare, kurse materia shprehet si domosdoshmëri e dorës së dytë, Bogdani e ka ditur. Mirëpo, duke dashur diç krejt tjetër, ai thënien e Platonit e përdor dhelpërisht në at

----------


## Kallmeti

Veçoritë Dhe Rëndësia E Pjetër Bogdanit Sipas Kritikës Bashkëkohore Shqiptare

Me rastin e 300-vjetorit të vdekjes së Pjetër Bogdanit, më 1989, Redaksia e Botimeve e "Rilindjes" në Prishtinë botoi veprën e tij "Çeta e profetëve". 
Që në hyrje të analizës së vepres ceket se duke filluar prej Pal Engjëllit, autorit të Formulës së pagëzimit (1462), e deri tek De Rada, Pjetër Bogdani zë një vend qendror në gjithë letërsinë shqiptare, sidomos si prozator i madh, e njëherësh si poet, filozof, shkencëtar, teolog, etj. Eqrem Çabej e vlerëson si një stilist të rrallë, i cili arriti nivelin e lartë të përsosshmërisë gjuhësore dhe artistike. 
Aty ceket edhe se vepra në fjalë e P. Bogdanit është vlerësuar si një nga "kryeveprat e letërsisë shqiptare" dhe se vlerat e larta filozofike (teologjike) dhe artistikoletrare të saj imponuan që vepra të botohet në qendrën më të njohur të Rilindjes evropiane, në Padovë. Vepra gjeti interesim edhe tek lexuesit jashtë gjuhës shqipe, sidomos në Itali. Në Palermo të Italisë, tek arbëreshët, shërbente si libër shkollor, e po ashtu ceket se edhe gramatika e parë e botuar në gjuhën shqipe qe mbështetur në alfabetin e Bogdanit, ngase ai ishte më i përsosur se i Budit dhe i Bardhit. Pra, përmes fjalorit dhe Gramatikës, që në një mënyrë u hartua mbi bazë të veprës së P. Bogdanit, u vu.në themelet për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe. 
Këtë vepër të madhe, të njeriut të madh, sipas A. Stratikoit, duhet marrë si objekt të denjë për studime të mëdha jo vetëm shqiptarët, por edhe dijetarët e kombeve të tjera. Mijatoviqi, p.sh., mahnitet me pasurinë e detajeve dhe qartësinë e veprës dhe i duket gati e pabesueshme që një vepër e tillë të ketë mundur të shkruhet në shek. xvn, gjë që, siç e thotë ai, tregon pasurinë e gjuhës shqipe, pasi ka mundur te thuhen shqip gjithë ato tema abstrakte që thuhen edhe italisht. 
Mijatoviqit dhe mund t'i duket e pabesueshme, kurse ne për një çast edhe mund të krenohemi me këtë thënie të tij, por kur të kujtohemi se ne kemi prejardhje shumë të hershme dhe traditë mijëravjeçare, si pasardhës të popullit të lashtë ilir, atëherë thënia e Mijatoviqit më tepër na tingëllon si një ironi e idhët sesa një befasi jona e këndshme me të cilën e kënaqim mikun. Fundi i fundit kultura 2000-vjeçare, e cila pretendohet se na takon, nuk do të duhej të linte hapësirë për t'u befasuar miku Mijatoviq. Por, ne dimë që të gëzohemi si fëmija kur mendojmë se dikush është duke na lavduar. 
Sa u përket të dhënave jetësore për Bogdanin, aty thuhet se pas kryerjes së shkollimit fillor dhe të mesëm, si dhe pas përfundimit të studimeve në Loreto apo Padovë, ai u shugurua prift, e pastaj sërish shkoi në Itali për studime të Farta në teologji dhe filozofi, por talii në Romë, ku edhe doktoroi. Me t'u kthyer punoi si ipeshkëv i Shkodrës 21 vjet dhe kishte nën mbikëqyrje edhe argjipeshkvinë e Tivarit. 
Gjatë udhëheqjes së tij me selinë e Shkupit shkroi dhe botoi "Çetën e profetëve". Po ashtu thuhet se ishte kundërshtar i rreptë i turqve dhe i metodave të tyre që përdornin kundër popujve të shtypur, sidomos kundër klerikëve, dhe se në bazë të marrëdhënieve që kishte me Romën dhe Vjenën, angazhohej për një kryengritje gjithëpopullore. Ai personalisht e kishte pritur komandantin e ushtrisë austriake dhe e kishte përcjellë gjer në Prizren, ku gjenerali sëmuret nga murtaja, vdes dhe varrosetnë në një kishë në Prizren. Pas një viti, më 6 dhjetor 1689 nga e njëjta sëmundje vdes në Prishtinë edhe P. Bogdani. 
I nipi i P. Bogdanit, Gjergj Bogdani, më 20 dhjetor 1689 përmes një letre dërguar në Romë bën me dije se trupin e P. Bogdanit, arqipeshkëvl, turqit e kishin nxjerrë nga varri dhe ua kishin hedhur qenve në tregun e Prishtinës. Kjo është pak a shumë historia jetësore e cila na jepet për Bogdanin. 
Sa i përket historisë së krijimit të veprës, aty ceket se ajo fillon prej 25.6.1675, kur ai me një leter dërguar Kuvendit të Propagandës kërkon për t'ia shtypur veprën. Megjithatë, thuhet aty, vepra iu shtyp në Padovë, tek më 1685, pasi që e kishte përkthyer edhe në italishte dhe pranuar që të shkruhet posi një fjalor në dy shtylla italisht e shqip, çka u prit mirë edhe tek lexuesit italianë, e që bëri që ajo të botohet edhe në dy botime të njëpasnjëshme (1691, 1702). 
Botimit të parë të veprës i paraprijnë 23 parathënie dhe përkushtime të autorëve të ndryshëm në gjuhën shqipe, italiane dhe serbokroate, cka thuhet se ishte një dukuri e rrallë e kohës dhe paraqet përkrahjen nga personalitete të ndryshme të vlerës së madhe të veprës dhe respektin ndaj autorit. 
Edhe Bogdani, thuhet aty, i shkroi tri parathënie, në të cilat paraqet motivet kryesore që e frymëzuan që të shkruante veprën, idealet e larta njerëzore dhe patriotike, ngase "po dergjet atdheu në robëri të errët, i verbuar me dy palë mjegulla të zeza mbi faqe, qëjanë mëkati dhe mosdija". 
Në letrën "lexuesit të nderuar" thotë: "Nuk shkrova për lavdin tim, por për dobi të shenjtës fe". 
Shtatëmbëdhjetë përkushtimet dhe tekstet e tjera ngrisin lart fytyrën e Bogdanit dhe veprën e tij, ngase patriotizmi dhe humanizmi i Bogdanit dhe i veprës, si dhe përcaktimi i tij në luftë konsekuente kundër turqve dhe angazhimi i tij organizativ për rezistencë, siç thuhet, i paska frymëzuar këta poetë që ta krahasojnë me Skënderbeun dhe epopenë e tij të lavdishme. 
Për t'u vërejtur më mirë madhështia e Bogdanit, fillohet të numërohen gjuhët të cilat i ka njohur ai e që ishin: italishtja, latinishtja, greqishtja (e vjetër), serbokroatishtja, turqishtja, si dhe (për nevojat e biblikumit) hebraishtja, arabishtja, armenishtja dhe sanskritishtja dhe jepet për t'u kuptuar se ndoshta e njihte edhe frëngjishten dhe gjermanishten. 
Në fund, si përfundim i qëndrimit kritik për veprën "Çeta e profetëve" qëndron:
"Vetëm vetëdija dhe besimi i thellë në forcën e gjuhës shqipe, këtë intelektual dhe patriot të madh e shtyri të shkruajë një vepër kaq të madhe. Në personalitetin e tij duhet parë gjeniun në punën e tij: shkriu dijen e kohës së përparuar, artin e vet e vuri në mbrojtjen e idealeve të veta, duke ia kushtuar në radhë të parë kombit.
Prej vlerave të shumta shencore dhe artstiko-letrare të veprës së P. Bogdanit dallohet trajtimi dhe vendosja e drejtë e çështjeve etnopsikologjike dhe historike, pasuria e madhe gjuhësore në shtjellimin e lëndës në prozën shkencore, humanizmi i lartë në paraqitjen e realitetit të kohës, filozofia, intelekti i rrallë letrar, etj.
Ai hapi shtigje dinjitoze kah vlerat evropiane, çka shihet në idenë për lëvizjen ballkanike, për liri kombëtare dhe shpirtërore.
I. Rugova shkruan: "Kjo vepër, thënë metaforisht, ashtu si e thotë Bogdani për parimin e tij filozofik, Zotin, është një krua i gjallë, ku mendja dhe shpirti ynë do të gjejë kënaqësi dhe shqetësim intelektual, ku shumëkush mund të marrë ujë, e s'do të shteret lehtë".
Arti i të shkruarit dhe ligjërimit që mishërohet në vepër si tregues i nivelit të kulturës dhe zhvillimit intelektual të tij dhe angazhimi dinjitoz si prijës dhe tribun popullor e ngrisin lart veprën e tij madhore, të lindur në gurrat e një humanizmi të thellë, duke i treguar popullit rrugën e zhvillimit të lirë e të pavarur, andej kah bota e përparuar."
KREU I PARË 
Ishte kjo pra, shkurtimisht, reklama ne ngjyra që i bëhet veprës "Çeta e profetëve" të shkruar para më se 300 vjetësh nga Pjetër Bogdani. 
Me reklamën e kritikës bashkëkohore

----------


## Brari

Kam lexuar nji poezi te Bogdanit per Skenderbeun, botuar nga gazeta LIRIA ne USA me duket.

Kallmet  shume te bukura keto artikujt e tu..Suksese!

Ndonji krijim artistik tendin ne se ke postoje...mos u tremb nga kritikat se nuk kritikojme aq fort ne...lol.

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Te pershendes dhe te pergezoj per kete pune aq te mire qe ke bere!Shume qka u la ne hije per shume vite apo dekada.Por aji qe punon dhe jeten e tije ja detikon kombit te vet nuk harrohet as sesi.Ja vjen dhe nje Kallmet dhe,i jep forumit shqiptar dhe vizitoreve te tije perla te verteta.Te siguroj se do kesh jo vetem perkrahjen time,ne punen tende(e te cdokujt)ce ben nje percapje per perndritjen e shqipetareve te medhenj,si Ate Fishta,Bogdani e shume te tjere.Per sa ne ata si harrojme,me ben te shpresoj se ne ende po jetojme,ende jemi ata qe duhet te jemi.

     Me shume repekt..............Loti

----------


## StormAngel

Pjetër Bogdani

 Hyrje

Pjetër Bogdani është figura më e shquar e letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare. Ai shquhet jo vetëm si klerik i lartë, por edhe si atdhetar, me një dashuri të pakufi për gjuhën shqipe e për popullin shqiptar, por edhe si dijetar e letrar, si luftëtar i paepur për çlirimin e vendit nga zgjedha osmane dhe për zhvillimin e përparimin e tij kulturor. Me veprimtarinë e tij politike 40-vjeçare, sidomos me rolin që luajti si udhëheqës i kryengritjes çlirimtare të vitit 1689 dhe me veprën e vet "Çeta e profetëve", Pjetër Bogdani me të drejtë është quajtur pararendës i hershëm i lëvizjes së Rilindjes sonë Kombëtare. Lindi në Gur të Hasit, një fshat i Kukësit, rreth vitit 1625, Ungji i tij Andrea Bogdani, edhe ai klerik i lartë (kryepeshkop i shkupit), ishte marrë me lëvrimin e gjuhës sonë, kishte hartuar në gjuhën shqipe edhe një gramatikë të latinishtes, madje kishte mbajtur në Kosovë edhe një shkollë ku mësohej gjuha shqipe.
Mbasi kreu studimet e mesme fetare në Kolegjin e Loretos dhe punoi disa kohë si meshtar në Pult e Prizeren, me shpenzimet e të ungjit kreu edhe studimet e larta në Kolegjin e Propaganda Fides dhe në 1655 mori dy dekorata, njerën në filozofi dhe tjetrën në teologji, çka ishte gjë e rrallë sidomos asokohe për një të ri shqiptar.
Më 1656, në moshën 31-vjeçare, emërohet peshkop i Shkodrës ku shërben për 21 vjet (1657-1677), duke qenë i ngarkuar njëkohësisht edhe me administrimin e kryepeshkopatës së Tivarit, 12 vjetët e fundit të jetës së tij i kaloi si kryepeshkop i Shkupit.
Atij ju desh të luftonte njëherazi në tri fronte kryesore: edhe kundër zgjedhës së huaj, që në mesin e shekullit XVII ishte rënduar shumë, edhe kundër kishës ortodokse dhe sidomos patriarkanës serbo-ortodokse të Pejës, që i kishte shtuar përpjekjet e vjetra për të mos lejuar shpërthimin e kryengritjeve antiosmanene dioqezat e saj, edhe kundër politikës që ndiqte vetë kisha katolike e Romës në Ballkan. 
Kudo që punoi , qoftë si peshkop i Shkodrës dhe administrator i kryepeshkopatës së Tivarit, qoftë si kryepeshkop i Shkupit, të gjitha këto detyra Bogdani i kreu jo vetëm si klerik, por edhe si patriot. Bashkë me predikimin fetar dhe nën petkun e klerikut ai edukonte te besimtarët edhe ndjenjën e dashurisë për liri e për atdhe dhe urrejtjen ndaj pushtuesëve osmane, nxiste dhe organizonte qëndresën kundër tyre dhe, jo rrallëherë, ka marrë pjesë drejtëpërdrejt në kryengritjet antiosmane që shperthyen në atë kohë.
Gjatë luftës turko-veneciane (1664-1669), ai u përpoq që të organizonte veprime të përbashkëta me venecianët kundër pushtuesve osmane. Po kështu edhe në konfliktin turko-austriak (1689) Pjetër Bogdani mori malin për të organizuar kryengritjen e armatosur, dhe, kur forcat austriake hynë në Prishtinë, me ta u bashkuan edhe rreth 500 luftëtarë të cilët kronisti austriak i cilëson "arnautë", d.m.th. shqiptarë. Bogdani ishte faktori vendimtar i këtij bashkëveprimi, aq sa kronisti i mësipërm, kur vdiq, më 6 dhjetor 1689, në mënyrë lakonike shkruan se "me vdekjen e Pjetër Bogdanit iku edhe fati ynë në tokë". Dhe me të vërtetë, ushtria austriake filloi të pësonte disfata të përditshme. Frytet e punës politike të Bogdanit për afrimin e shqiptarëve myslimane e katolike kundër zgjedhës shekullore, sidomos simpatinë që gëzonte ai tek shqiptarët myslimanë, e dëshmon edhe suksesi që pati më 1680, kur pajtoi brenda tri orëve fiset e Krasniqit dhe të Gashit, që ishin në gjakmarrje.
Për t'u shpëtuar këtyre ndjekjeve, atij i është dashur shpeshherë të merrte udhët e maleve. Madje edhe sot nëpër vendet ku ka kaluar ka shpella që mbajnë emrin e tij e që tregojnë se ai është fshehur në to për t'u shpëtuar operacioneve ushtarake turke. Gjatë këtyre arratisjeve, me sa duket, ai merrte me vete biblotekën personale, ose , të paktën, dorëshkrimet e vyera, sepse sikurse e thotë vetë me keqardhje, gjatë këtyre shtegtimeve të detyrueshme atij i humbi (hupi si krypa nd'ujët-shkruan ai) dorëshkrimi i gramatikës së të ungjit. 
Pjetër Bogdani ka hyrë në historinë e patriotizmit shqiptar dhe të kulturës shqiptare jo vetëm me veprimtarinë e vet kombëtare për të organizuar kryengritjen e përgjithshme antiosmane, por edhe me veprën e tij diturore-letrare "Çeta e profetëve" (Cuneus profhetarum), që e botoi në Padovë, më 1635 me ndihmën e një miku të vet.
Me kulturën e tij të gjerë enciklopedike, me mendimet e tij përparimtare iluministe e atdhetare, me punën e gjatë këmbëngulëse më se tridhjetëvjeçare, Bogdani i dha letërsisë shqiptare dhe popullit shqiptar një vepër madhore, që kurorëzoi traditën e mëparshme letrare e kulturore dhe që paralajmëroi një periudhe të re të zgjimit gjithkombëtar.
Bogdani është një njeri erudit. Nga leximi i veprës së tij mësojmë se përveç gjuhës amtare, ai dinte edhe italishten, latinishten, kroatishten, armenishten, greqishten, arabishten, hebraishten, dhe sirishten.
Por më tepër se doktorata që mori edhe gjuhët që dinte, për vlerat e shquara të Bogdanit flet vepra e tij, " Çeta e profeteve është shkruar me një kulturë të gjerë, në të ka informacion të pasur nga historia e popullit tonë, nga filozofia dhe shkencat e natyrës. Vepra e tij nuk është përkthim. Legjendat biblike që janë në themel të saj, ai i ka përpunuar në mënyrë të lirë dhe herë pas here fut ide, arsyetime dhe argumentime me karakter filozofik, historik, politik, shkencor-natyror etj, që s'kanë të bëjnë fare me legjendat biblike dhe që i japin asaj karakter origjinal. Vepra e Bogdanit nuk është thjesht një tekst për shërbesat fetare, as për mësimin e fesë, siç ishin veprat e Buzukut e Budit. Ajo është një vepër teologjike-filozofike, me elemente të shumta enciklopedike që përshkrohet fund e krye nga dashuria e madhe për popullin shqiptar dhe gjuhën shqipe, nga dëshira për të ndihmuar zhvillimin dhe përparimin e kulturës shqiptare dhe nga urrejtja për pushtuesin. Vepra përbëhet nga dy pjesë. Në pjesën e parë trajtohen probleme teologjike e filozofike të doktrinës së krishtere, kurse në pjesën e dytë jetëshkrimi i Krishtit. Po autori del jashtë ketyre caqeve. Në pjesën e parë trajtohen edhe shumë probleme të shkencave natyrore, si të gjeografisë, astronomisë, fizikës, matematikës etj, por edhe të shkencave shoqërore si të teorisë së letërsisë etj. Duke goditur besimet e kota, ai në veprën e tij shpjegon, psh., si formohet shiu, vesa, breshri, bora, vetëtima etj., ç'janë tërmeti, eklipset e diellit e të hënës, baticat e zbaticat, flet për njohjen e botës nëpërmjet shqisave etj Meritë e tij është se gjithcka e trajton në nivelin e mendimit më të përparuar të kohës kur jetoi. Në pjesën e dytë, duke përshkruar jetën e Krishtit etj., ai solli në letërsinë tonë llojin e jetëshkrimit, realizmin në përshkrimin edhe vizatimin e figurave biblike, duke përdorur me mjeshtëri rrëfimin artistik në njerëz të ndryshëm. Ndihmesa e tij është e rëndësishme sidomos në formimin e prozës shkencore shqiptare.
Me interes të veçantë janë idetë e tij patriotike që parashtron jo vetëm në parathënien e veprës, por edhe gjatë shtjellimit të materialit. Sa herë i bëhet e mundshme, ai gjen rast të përmendë qëndresën burrërore të shqiptarëve. Me admirim flet p.sh., për qëndresën e kelmendasve "Kush mundetë me i ra mboh se ma i vobekje Vuca Pasha, i silli për të mbledhë një ushtri 12.000 vetësh, nuk i mjaftuan shumë milion ar, se kelmendasit tanë, të sijtë, me nji zan. "Eja kush ashtë trim mbledhunë afër 500 vetë, vranë Vuca Pashën, vjetit të Krishtit 1639 etj.
Bogdani njeh mirë historinë e Shqipërisë dhe shkrimet e për të prandaj, kur i vjen rasti, ai përmend me krenari vlerësime pozitive që kanë bërë historianë të huaj për vendin dhe popullin tonë. Diku ai përmend thënien e Herodotit: Cezar Augusti "Dëshironte fort me pasun ndë ushtritë tinë t'arbëreshëtë. Përse thonj pësonjënë shumë e nuk druhen për hu e për het, se janë më zemërorë se të tjerëtë .
Karakteristike tjetër e personalitetit të Bogdanit është mendimi i tij iluminist. Nëpërmjet përhapjes në popull të dijes dhe kulturës në gjuhën shqipe, ai shikonte një nga rrugët për të shpëtuar nga zgjedha e huaj. Paditurinë (në parathënien e veprës së vet) ai e quan një nga shkaqet kryesore të mjerimit dhe të skllavërisë së popullit.
"Prashtu dergjet e dheu ndë robi t'errëtë e verbuem me dy palë niegulla të zeza mbi faqe, që janë mkati i të paditunitë, perse u dvua dieja e urteja. E tue kjanë dheu i Arbënit ndë mjedistë t'pafevet 
Pra, autorit i qan zemra që populli i tij dergjet nën zgjedhë të huaj dhe ndodhet i verbuar me dy palë mjergulla, që janë mëkati e padituria. Dhe kjo, sepse dheu i Arbërit ndodhet mes të të pafeve, d.m.th. të pushtuesve osmanë.
Lënda që trajton Bogdani në veprën e tij, është e vështirë, sepse përmban koncepte e nocione abstrakte të fushave të ndryshme të dijes. Prozës shqiptare në atë kohë i mungonte tradita për të shprehur këto nocione. Por Bogdani asnjëherë nuk u përkul e nuk u ligështua para vështirësive, sepse kishte besim tek thesari i pasur i gjuhës shqipe. Me përpjekje këmbëngulëse, duke mbledhur me kujdes fjalë të lashta e të rralla nga visari i gjuhës popullore e duke i përdorur ato me kuptim të drejtpërdrejtë ose të figurshëm, ai e ngriti gjuhën shqipe në nivele të reja, tregoi aftësitë e saj për të fituar mundësi të larta shprehjeje e stili. Ai është i vetëdijshëm se në këtë punë mund të ketë edhe të meta e mangës , prandaj ne fjalët e fundit të parathënies së veprës ai i drejtohet lexuesit: "Të lutemi pra, litari em i urtë, të më ndijeçë në gjeç fjalëzë, që të trazon veshëtë. Përse as dielli pa hije as hëna pa mjegullore mbi faqe nuk anshtë..."
"Çeta e profetëve përmban edhe disa vjersha, shkruar nga vetë autori ose nga të tjerë. Nga këto, me interes të veçantë si për formën, ashtu edhe për idetë e saj, është një vjershë e Lukë Bogdanit. Ajo na sjell të gjallë deri në ditët tona kujtimin për Skënderbeun dhe mbresat e autorit për bukurinë dhe madhështinë e vendlindjes së poetit dhe veçanërisht të viseve ku ka jetuar e punuar poeti. 
Me sa duket, me kërkesë të Vatikanit (ndoshta për të kontrolluar përmbajtjen para se të jepej leja e botimit), Bogdanit iu desh që veprën e tij ta përkthente në gjuhën italiane. Në këtë mënyrë shqipja ballafaqohet me një gjuhë evropiane të zhvilluar për kohën dhe veprës se Bogdanit i takon fati që të jetë e para vepër e përkthyer nga shqipja në një gjuhë tjetër, dhe autorit merita që të jetë i pari përkthyes i letërsisë shqiptare në gjuhë të huaj. Vepra e Bogdanit me përmbajtjen dhe me gjuhën e saj e çoi shumë përpara traditën e shkrimit të shqipes e sidomos të lëvrimit të prozës origjinale. Me veprimtarinë e tij patriotike, duke bashkuar ndjenjën fetare me ndjenjën kombëtare, me personalitetin dhe me veprën e tij, Pjetër Bogdani i siguroi vetes një vend të veçantë në historinë e patriotizmit shqiptar e të kulturës sonë kombëtare.

----------


## dodoni

Historiani anglez Noel Malkolm mbajti sot një ligjëratë inauguruese për veprën e Pjetër Bogdanit




Prishtinë, 2O mars - Historiani anglez Noel Malkolm (Noel Malcolm) mbajti sot në Akademinë e Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës në Prishtinë një ligjëratë inauguruese me temë ""Cuneus prophetarum i Pjetër Bogdanit: vepra dhe konteksti i saj fetar", në një ceremoni solemne ku iu dorëzua fetëdëshmia sk anëtar korrespondent i ASHAK-ut.
Historiani Noel Malkom (1956), i njohur për lexuesit shqiptarë sidomos me veprën "Kosova: një histori e shkurtër", foli gjerësisht për veprën e njohur të Bogdanit "Çeta e profetënve" si për një vepër që ka rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme në historinë e kulturës shqiptare. Por, siç mund të kuptohet edhe nga vetë titulli i ligjëratës, Malkolm është përqëndruar kryesisht në aspektin fetar të veprës së Bogdanit, qëllimin e saj fetar dhe kontekstin për të cilin u shkrua, duke zbërthyer, siç thotë, disa enigma të tij, sidomos trajtimin e islamizmit nga Bogdani. Çështja e qëndrimit të Bogdanit ndaj islamizmit duhet të studiohet me kujdes që të arrihet një kuptim i duhur i natyrës së librit të Bogdanit, tha Malkolm, ndonëse sipas tij, të kritikuarit e islamizmit nuk ka qenë qëllim i tij parësor, por dytësor apo tretësor.
Malkolm thotë se qëllimi parësor i Bogdanit ishte që të shkruante një tekst që t'ia mësonte "grigjës së tij doktrinën e krishterë" dhe të shmangte mësimet e kishës ortodokse dhe të islamizmit në mesin e njerëzve të atëhershëm.
Makolm foli edhe rreth vendimit të Bogdanit që librin ta botonte në Padovë e jo në Romë, që sipas tij, është nhë enigmë. Ndërkaq enigma tjetër ka të bëjë me natyrën fizike të librit. 

marre nga www.kosova.com

----------


## Yrref

Sa per ta pasuruar kete faqe:

4.	Pjeter Bogdani 

KRIJIMI I RRUZULLIMIT 

Parëse Qiellja, Dheu, Deti e Zjarmi
Ishte: kje Zjarmi, Dheu, Qiellja e Deti;
Ma shempton Qiellja Dhenë, e detinë Zjarmi,
Se ku ish Qiellja, Dheu, Zjarrmi, e Deti,
Aty ish Dheu, Qiellja, Deti e Zjarmi:
Dheu Qiellnë mbëlon, e Zjarminë Deti;
Qiellja, Deti ende Zjarmi, ishte ende Dhēt, Dheu, Zjarmi, ende Qiellja ishte ndë Det.

*

Mbë Qiell’ nuk’ ishte, as Yll, as Dielli,  
Qi me dritetë vet zbardhen dritë të re,
As hana delt eme dy të rgjanta bri
As prej qiellshit vinte ndonji Reze për dhë,
As Dheu si Shqype nalt’ qendron, e ri,
As niegullë me shi, as breshen, as Rëfë,
As Deti me Valë epte të madhe gjamë,
As lumenatë me Breg, ishin zanë.

----------


## [Perla]

*Sibila Sibilika*

Si njeri po vjen ndër njerëz' dvekëtar,
Me dvekunë e me mort (t)ë vet me shelbuem
Shekullin, e mëngji lëngimevet pa bar,
Dritë syvet e veshëvet të ndëgjuem,
T' shkjepunet t'ecunë drejt pa pag as ar;
Idhujt e mortne nesh jashtë me dvuem.
Nji bir të vetëme qi Ama pat për mall
Së drekuni ia kthei e n'dorë ia (dha)a gjall:
Me Diell veshun' e mbathuni me Hanë,
Me yj kryet rreth ngjeshunë kunorë
Vajza Mri, e bukura ma fort se Zanë,
Djalin Jezu kërthi mbai n'grykë (e) n'dorë,
Për emir ani jevrejtë me të pëganë,
T'u kujtuem keq me kuvend për gjith herë
Zunë fill djalin Jezu fort me përzanë,
As vend ndë dhet e pushim me mos i lanë.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Nese ke mundsi dikush me upload ket liber:


Pjeter Bogdani - Ceta E Profeteve


Linkun apo Mesazhin ne PM,Ja u di per ner....



Met Mira!!!

----------


## nelita kadilli

Skam Asnje Koment Jam Vertet E Mahnitur Nga Te Gjitha Keto Qe Po Lexoj Ne Kete Forum............. Jam Shume E Lumtur Qe Jam Anetare E Keti Forumi..............

----------

